# HR20-700: 0x145 - Discussion / Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

National Release: 03/30/2007
Manufacturer 700 - 0x145
Manufacturer 100 - No Change (still 0x12a)

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83816

_CE - Discussion (0x141):_ http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83279
_CE - Issues (0x141):_ http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83353

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*
You can post those HERE

*National Release:*
All HR20-700s should have 0x145 by 03/31/2007

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Revision History: (Note Builds that did not go national, are no longer listed)*
*HR20-700*
Version 0x13e (03/21/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x134 (02/28/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x12a (02/10/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x120 (02/02/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x11b (01/23/2007): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0x10b (12/20/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): *Discussion Thread*
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*

*HR20-100*
Version 0x12a (~03/21/2007): *No discussion thread* 

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80600

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Testing from Olevia HDMI with Native On.


I'm getting 771 messages for 5 seconds whenever I switch from an HD MPG4 to an SD channel with Native On. 

Switching back from SD to HD MPG4 I get "No signal" from my TV for 2 to 3 seconds before the picture comes back.

HR20 has been running all night. Temp in room is, as always, 67 degrees. But the system is running at 119 degrees. Never been that low before, ever. Down 4 degrees from the normal. And I realize its a perspective, but the picture quality on the HD channels looks measurably better to me. 

Direct channel entry is working without requiring an Enter or four digit padding.

REW NOT WORKING ON HD MPG4s. It is rewinding, but the picture is just freezing where I press REW until I press play. Very annoying. It is working on other HD channels, but Pinky is rearing her ugly head every time on these channels (TNTHD, HBOHD). 

Not seeing the audio dropouts that plagued us with 0141 so far. Been jumping around to different HD and SD channels looking for this.


----------



## lewgar (Jan 15, 2007)

Any word when this update will possible be available for the -100? 

Going back to the older release after being on the latest CE with the -700 makes the issues that were seen with earlier releases just stand out that much more.

If they need a tester for new software and the -100.....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Still have "super pillarbox".. First seen in 141.. like the HR20 forgot to send the 16:9 flag.. get 2 sets of pillars on a horisontaly crushed 4:3 with 4:3 channel tuned.. Had to turn off 480p to 'fix'
settings: native on 480p/720p


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

Still getting audio dropouts this am watching GMA on local mpeg4 HD (ch 33, WCFT).


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Glad to have my Music and Photos back and the channels change time is a lot better.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

loudo said:


> Glad to have my Music and Photos back and the channels change time is a lot better.


I haven't got to try music and photos... Is this better than 141 where the time between songs was extremely long?


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Please take the Caller ID Site Survey if you haven't already.

If you are one of the the 40%-50% experiencing Caller ID problems, we need your input.

Especially if you are *not having problems* we need your input as to your setup that works so well.

The initial results are starting to come in and several are ones I would never have expected:

Caller ID Preliminary Results - Need Your Help

If you are having problems with Caller ID, please also try the steps detailed in:

Troubleshooting Caller ID on the HR20

- Craig


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

0x45 - channel changing is MUCH faster. Music and pics - pregnant pause between songs fixed (Nero and WMP11, Nero still truncates track -Nero problem). Playback for both cuts off after about 10 minutes total play.

Ballpark between songs about 1 second.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

What's the ballpark time between songs now?


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

Still must punch in channel numbers more than once before it will change channels.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Oops, spoke too soon. Things are wonderful on the Olevia via HDMI-HDMI.

Things are trashed on the RCA with HDMI-DVI. Haven't touched it, but yet I have a totally blued out screen via HDMI to the DVI connection. No other changes to either the HR20 or the RCA EXCEPT for downloading 0145. The SVideo connection is fine. And yes, I checked to make sure the connections were in firmly.

Maybe I wasn't imagining that the HD channels looked better on the Olevia. It would appear that whatever they did to improve that screwed the pooch for DVI connections.

I have also noticed that the settings on the HR20 that is connected to the RCA seem to have all been reset. It was back to a 4:3 TV vs. 16:9. It was back to Native On instead of Native Off. Its back to 2-buttons to get to the Guide. Series Links and recordings are all there, however.

I guess I'm getting receiver #3 in the family room....off to call D*


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

forum junkie said:


> Still must punch in channel numbers more than once before it will change channels.


Interesting. That's not happening on my HR20s. They are both working great with direct channel number entry - no padding, no Enter key needed. One is Native On and one is Native Off.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ChrisMinCT said:


> Maybe I wasn't imagining that the HD channels looked better on the Olevia. It would appear that whatever they did to improve that screwed the pooch for DVI connections.


My system is connected HDMI->DVI connection..
And works okay...

Did you try unplugging the TV, to allow it to reset as well?

ALSO: Since you have two HR20's... any chance you would be willing to try the "Olevia"'s on the RCA to see if it is something specific to that one unit... or something on both.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

tfederov said:


> I haven't got to try music and photos... Is this better than 141 where the time between songs was extremely long?


Mine is going right from song to song. Most I have noticed so far is 5 seconds, but that could be from the MP3.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

forum junkie said:


> Still must punch in channel numbers more than once before it will change channels.


Having the same issue, on multiple HR20-700's and remotes. /steve

PS: The new channel numbers are correctly displayed on screen as they are punched in, even though they don't "take". So it's not an IR issue that might be solved by switching to RF.


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Steady as a rock so far this am. Channel switching is good on RC HDMI-HDMI. Guide working well. Will leave rest of testing to non tech wife who will find any problem. Native on.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Funny little quirk I just noticed that may have always been there. I went to check Sat Signal Strength at 10:53 AM and I got a message that doing this would affect an "I Love Lucy" recording scheduled for 11AM. I checked SS anyway, and exited at 10:56.

I checked the To Do list and the Lucy recording was gone, yet the Lucy "episode" list still showed it as scheduled to record. At 11AM, the recording started anyway and was back on the To Do list. The HR-20 was able to rebuild the To Do list in time.

Since no recording was in progress at the time, I wonder if the pre-emptive warning I got was a "Feature" or a "Bug"? It could be considered either, I guess! 

/steve


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My system is connected HDMI->DVI connection..
> And works okay...
> 
> Did you try unplugging the TV, to allow it to reset as well?
> ...


Hadn't tried that, but just did. Also RBR'd the HR20 to be sure too. No change.

The only difference since yesterday, other than the 0145 download is that I changed the output of the SVideo/Composite audio connections. They had been hooked to a DVD recorder, and I switched them to the TV to check out the CC thing. But I also switched it back to the DVD Recorder, no change. I also disconnected them from the HR20 entirely. No change.

Its possible that when I was moving cables in the back that I stressed the HDMI connection on the HR20. I just checked it. It doesn't look bent or like there is anything wrong with it, and it seats fine. No play in it. (I do hate those HDMI connectors, so fragile and unsecurable).

I'll try switching the units tomorrow when the wife is out and about.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just curious what the following new feature is ...

*Recorded programs are displayed along with live TV programs from the Guide in category sort*

I don't use the category sort feature, so I'm not quite sure what this is trying to say ... any ideas?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sluciani said:


> Funny little quirk I just noticed that may have always been there. I went to check Sat Signal Strength at 10:53 AM and I got a message that doing this would affect an "I Love Lucy" recording scheduled for 11AM. I checked SS anyway, and exited at 10:56.
> 
> I checked the To Do list and the Lucy recording was gone, yet the Lucy "episode" list still showed it as scheduled to record. At 11AM, the recording started anyway and was back on the To Do list. The HR-20 was able to rebuild the To Do list in time.
> 
> ...


It is a feature... the unit is just warning you, and it does put a "hold" on the recording... If you where to stay in there longer (past the hour), it would not have recorded.

But since you exited out, it "released" it.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

141 notice had following:

Improvement
Playback of Manual recordings... especialy those from extended sports packages

This is not listed in description of 145. 

Is fix of manual recordings of sports packages not in 145?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brott said:


> Just curious what the following new feature is ...
> 
> *Recorded programs are displayed along with live TV programs from the Guide in category sort*
> 
> I don't use the category sort feature, so I'm not quite sure what this is trying to say ... any ideas?


When you do searches... your serach results will include items in your MyPlaylist.

The Category "filter" of the guide, will also do that now too.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

brott said:


> Just curious what the following new feature is ...
> 
> *Recorded programs are displayed along with live TV programs from the Guide in category sort*
> 
> I don't use the category sort feature, so I'm not quite sure what this is trying to say ... any ideas?


My guess: If you search for Movies>Comedy, and you've already got "Young Frankenstein" recorded, it will show that as part of the search. OT: If you haven't seen that movie it's hilarious.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jfm said:


> 141 notice had following:
> 
> Improvement
> Playback of Manual recordings... especialy those from extended sports packages
> ...


The same fix that was in 0x141... is in 0x145..
But because of some of the reports of people, they wanted to continue researching it to see if they corrected all cases of the issue.

Hence why it isn't "officially" a fix in this release.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to see if I have 0x145 this morning. If I don't, can I download it now via 02468? Why was this not a CE first?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

With national releases, they've been pushing them to everyone on the same day lately. I can't confirm that I have 0x145 but I updated my signature because I'm pretty confident.

We'll never know why it didn't go through CE. Maybe the changes were very minor, or very urgent. Who knows. I gotta say I'm surprised to see a new national release this quickly, so I'd guess urgent.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My system is connected HDMI->DVI connection..
> And works okay...
> 
> Did you try unplugging the TV, to allow it to reset as well?
> ...


Earl, I'm curious. For the moment, I'm using the SVideo connection on the RCA. What is it actually outputting to the TV? 480i? I have cycled through all the formats, and of course they all look the same.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

ChrisMinCT said:


> Earl, I'm curious. For the moment, I'm using the SVideo connection on the RCA. What is it actually outputting to the TV? 480i? I have cycled through all the formats, and of course they all look the same.


If you are using S-Video you can only get 480i.


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

Changing channels for me is still a crap shoot.
If you don't press enter after keying channel, sometimes it does not change.
Problem seems to occur more often (maybe only), if keying only 1 or 2 digits.

Update @4:45 pm.
Number of channel digits entered makes no difference. It fails to change channels with 1, 2, or 3 digit entries.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, after receiving the new national release, I got a phone call, and to my suprise and joy, my caller ID is once again working on my oldest HR20!! Thanks DTV for getting this fixed. Now, if it's working in everyone else's box, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

repeating manual record of WGN (mpeg4 ?) OTA, blank w. audio. This is the first blank recording I have ever had, and that includes th R15. The recording is set for 6AM-7AM, any chance the download of 0x145 at 3:30AM screwed it up?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

psweig said:


> repeating manual record of WGN (mpeg4 ?) OTA, blank w. audio. This is the first blank recording I have ever had, and that includes th R15. The recording is set for 6AM-7AM, any chance the download of 0x145 at 3:30AM screwed it up?


Since the MPEG-4 of WGN is based of the OTA... I didn't check this morning to see if there where any issues with WGN this morning.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

CallerID still broken for me...


----------



## rhweimer (Sep 27, 2006)

Got 0145 today at 12:06PM. Glad to report delay between Music is down to 2 sec or so from 35 sec!


----------



## fliptheflop (Nov 18, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> Well, after receiving the new national release, I got a phone call, and to my suprise and joy, my caller ID is once again working on my oldest HR20!! Thanks DTV for getting this fixed. Now, if it's working in everyone else's box, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


My CID is also up and running again.


----------



## Moocher (Feb 5, 2007)

houskamp said:


> Still have "super pillarbox".. First seen in 141.. like the HR20 forgot to send the 16:9 flag.. get 2 sets of pillars on a horisontaly crushed 4:3 with 4:3 channel tuned.. Had to turn off 480p to 'fix'
> settings: native on 480p/720p


I also have this "super pillarbox" situation. First time for me. Appeared with the 145 upgrade. How do I get rid of this???

HD widescreen images are squished to the normal 4:3 size with black borders. I tried a reset, tried changing display options. So far nothing has worked

PLEASE HELP

Moocher


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Moocher said:


> I also have this "super pillarbox" situation. First time for me. Appeared with the 145 upgrade. How do I get rid of this???
> 
> HD widescreen images are squished to the normal 4:3 size with black borders. I tried a reset, tried changing display options. So far nothing has worked
> 
> ...


Had this issue with... 0x134 I think. Cycling between resolutions fixed it. Make sure you have at least two resolutions enabled of course.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

One of my OTA stations (KCTS-DT, PBS), channel 9.1 broadcasts 480i 4:3 programming by adding pillar bars to it's 16:9 picture. With 0x145, I now see a double-width pillar bar with a squished picture. I don't see this on any other channels nor was it doing this with 0x141. All other 16:9 broadcasts look fine.

Edit: I just saw Houskamp's message. In my case, My HR-20 is set to 720p, native off and it wasn't there with 141.

Further edit:

If I set the HR20 to 720p stretch the picture looks normal with the station-provided pillar bars. If I switch back to 720p with pillar bars, it stays that way. If I then go to a 4:3 OTA channel, it looks stretched. If I go to a HD channel and then back to 9-1, the double-width pillar bar returns (the station's provided pillar bar plus one added by the HR20) and the 4:3 OTA channel looks normal. Adding a second resolution (480p) or switching native on doesn't help, it does the same thing.


----------



## mdavidthomas (Feb 15, 2007)

After toying around with my new HR20-700 last night, I set my active zip code to try out the weather feature. This morning, I woke up unaware of any download and my zip was gone and the weather said it was set from El Segundo, CA. I'm guessing this could have been reset by the update? Anything else get screwed up after an update. My CID also worked about 50% prior to last nights release, so we will see if there was an improvement.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just tried 9-1 KCTS and when I first went to it I had the same thing - double set of pillar bars. Then I changed channels a couple of times and now I'm back on 9-1 and it is just fine. I can't get the problem to recurr, but it definately was there one time.

Edited: Well, it seems to vary with what type of channel you change from and to (HD/SD). It also seems to not retain the stretch/crop/whatever setting. In changing from an HD channel to SD, or SD to HD, or SD to SD seems to produce different results. Sometimes my SD pops up wide (full screen), sometimes it pops up with pillar bars, and sometimes it pops up with double pillar bars.

No specific display/situation seems to be consistently repeatable. It's rather random. In at least one case I came from Active - that may have been part of the issue.

Carl


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

earl: the song delay is fixed between songs now, thanks, but it still wont stay logged onto the server, after playing 5 songs, in order or random, still using windows media player 11, still using tversity software


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mdavidthomas said:


> After toying around with my new HR20-700 last night, I set my active zip code to try out the weather feature. This morning, I woke up unaware of any download and my zip was gone and the weather said it was set from El Segundo, CA. I'm guessing this could have been reset by the update? Anything else get screwed up after an update. My CID also worked about 50% prior to last nights release, so we will see if there was an improvement.


It always forgets your zip code and cities after a reset. That is "normal".

Carl


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Just got home from work and starting playing with my HR20 and I am happy to say that the delay in between playing songs is now only 2 to 3 seconds. I was 15 to 20 seconds with 0x141. Also with the last 2 software releases I was getting the disconnected from server on the 3rd song and that has stop. I am on the 4th song now so I will see how long it goes before I get it. Maybe I will get lucky and not get it at all.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I just tried 9-1 KCTS and when I first went to it I had the same thing - double set of pillar bars. Then I changed channels a couple of times and now I'm back on 9-1 and it is just fine. I can't get the problem to recurr, but it definately was there one time.
> 
> Edited: Well, it seems to vary with what type of channel you change from and to (HD/SD). It also seems to not retain the stretch/crop/whatever setting. In changing from an HD channel to SD, or SD to HD, or SD to SD seems to produce different results. Sometimes my SD pops up wide (full screen), sometimes it pops up with pillar bars, and sometimes it pops up with double pillar bars.
> 
> ...


Are you using HDMI or component? This may be an HDMI issue, at least I think it was for me.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Just got home from work and starting playing with my HR20 and I am happy to say that the delay in between playing songs is now only 2 to 3 seconds. I was 15 to 20 seconds with 0x141. Also with the last 2 software releases I was getting the disconnected from server on the 3rd song and that has stop. I am on the 4th song now so I will see how long it goes before I get it. Maybe I will get lucky and not get it at all.


Update. At the very end of the 4th song I got it.


----------



## Moocher (Feb 5, 2007)

lamontcranston said:


> Had this issue with... 0x134 I think. Cycling between resolutions fixed it. Make sure you have at least two resolutions enabled of course.


Thank you very much. We're feeling much better now that we are able to stretch to our normal size.

Moocher


----------



## LGM2007 (Dec 17, 2006)

Still need to hit enter after channel number.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

lamontcranston said:


> Are you using HDMI or component? This may be an HDMI issue, at least I think it was for me.


This HR20 and TV are connected by component.

Carl


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

carl6 said:


> It always forgets your zip code and cities after a reset. That is "normal".
> 
> Carl


That is still normal. Saves the program guide but not Active Settings.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Are you using HDMI or component? This may be an HDMI issue, at least I think it was for me.


I'm seeing the double pillarbars with component as well as HDMI. It only occurs on an OTA station which has a 16:9 480i signal where they add a pillar bar to 4:3 programming.

Edit: I did some more testing. If I look at the composite output with the HR20 set to 4:3, it shows that channel without letterboxing, so the picture is vertically stretched. Perhaps 0x145 doesn't recognize 16:9 480i (which is somewhat uncommon), although previous versions did.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

ChrisMinCT said:


> Earl, I'm curious. For the moment, I'm using the SVideo connection on the RCA. What is it actually outputting to the TV? 480i? I have cycled through all the formats, and of course they all look the same.


I'm now seeing this with the A/V outputs. I don't think it was that way previously.


----------



## dhelmet78 (Mar 30, 2007)

I came home from work today... noticed the hr20 was updated to 0x145. I called my home from my cell, and low and behold, the caller ID is working and displaying again! Hurray!

It was working up until about 1-2 weeks ago, when it quit, but it's finally working again.

Looks like my TNTHD audio is back in sync again too. It was almost always off by about 1 second. Hopefully it stays in sync this time too.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dhelmet78 said:


> I came home from work today... noticed the hr20 was updated to 0x145. I called my home from my cell, and low and behold, the caller ID is working and displaying again! Hurray!
> 
> It was working up until about 1-2 weeks ago, when it quit, but it's finally working again.
> 
> Looks like my TNTHD audio is back in sync again too. It was almost always off by about 1 second. Hopefully it stays in sync this time too.


I noticed TNTHD was back in synch last night watching the Pistons/Bulls game. And that was before the update. Don't know what that means for the future of TNTHD in terms of audio synch.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Much faster channel change with native on.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you guys that have callerid working have DSL and if so do you have a filter on the line?


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Ugh, while watching Around the Horn on ESPN, the remote stopped working or at least it wouldn't change channels whatsoever. I tried switching it to TV and tried changing the TV channel and that didnt work.

I RBR and it started working again.

Now it is doing it AGAIN. It won't let me change flipping channels after a few minutes of working


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Twin #1 auto downloaded & locked up on power up this morning. RBR no problem.
Played a recording or two. Went to play last night's Penn & Teller [Bull...] SD on Showtime. Hit play from the playlist. Black screen [native on, had been on HD, Crossing Jordan] waited for everything to sync, seemed to finish, but black screen. Oh S..., hit pause, showed time line. Pressed play...started playing.
Showtime doesn't usually have that much "blank" between programs. Will keep "beating this up" to see what's up. FWIW


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Just turned on my TV (Sony LCD) and I normally watch TV with Native ON and when I watch HD channels they fill the whole screen and when I watch say FOX News, it's with Pillar Bars (cause I don't like to watch 480i "stretched").

Now, today, I have SUPER PILLAR BARS. Even when I hit Guide there are SUPER BLACK PILLAR BARS. I called Direct TV and they accused ME of changing a setting on my TV. Didn't happen. Then I went to Menu on the HR 20 and sure nuf, yet ANOTHER upgrade at 1:47 AM.

Then they ran me through the normal routine. Pull out the access card, reboot the receiver, etc. - all to no avail.

They didn't provide an answer for me except to think "I" did something wrong and that someone else from Direct TV will call me back within the hour.

AARG, curses, curses, etc ......................


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Much faster channel change with native on.


Yeah, same here.


----------



## jons9761 (Feb 11, 2007)

When I hit pause and the system goes to screen saver, the paused image will flicker every 10 seconds or so for an instant and then continue with the screen saver DirecTV logo. This will continue to occur until you resume playback.


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

I have moved my HR20-700 to my bedroom with a non HDTV for the moment. I want to elliminate the HDTV local channels from my channels I get menu so I always get the standard local channels.

When I try to edit channels I get , I see a menu with no channels highighted and no editing possible.

Custom menus can be edited.

How do I remove the local HDTV channels for the moment?

Firmware=145


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

pdawg17 said:


> Do you guys that have callerid working have DSL and if so do you have a filter on the line?


My caller ID has always worked, on my HR20 and my H20. I have DSL and have filters on both the HR20 and the H20.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> Do you guys that have callerid working have DSL and if so do you have a filter on the line?


Yes, and yes.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

jmschnur said:


> I have moved my HR20-700 to my bedroom with a non HDTV for the moment. I want to elliminate the HDTV local channels from my channels I get menu so I always get the standard local channels.
> 
> When I try to edit channels I get , I see a menu with no channels highighted and no editing possible.
> 
> ...


That's been an issue since the beginning (and not just for the HR20). Use a custom guide filter (of course, this won't work if you just press a number button to select a channel).


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> Just turned on my TV (Sony LCD) and I normally watch TV with Native ON and when I watch HD channels they fill the whole screen and when I watch say FOX News, it's with Pillar Bars (cause I don't like to watch 480i "stretched").
> 
> Now, today, I have SUPER PILLAR BARS. Even when I hit Guide there are SUPER BLACK PILLAR BARS. I called Direct TV and they accused ME of changing a setting on my TV. Didn't happen. Then I went to Menu on the HR 20 and sure nuf, yet ANOTHER upgrade at 1:47 AM.
> 
> ...


Look earlier in the thread for additional discussions of this.


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Much faster channel change with native on.


Yes it is - but did you notice it still goes to a 480i picture first and then to a 1080i. If they iliminate that it will be almost an instant change. At least on the OTA channels - haven't paid attention going from a 480 to 1080 on Sat.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Moocher said:


> I also have this "super pillarbox" situation. First time for me. Appeared with the 145 upgrade. How do I get rid of this???
> 
> HD widescreen images are squished to the normal 4:3 size with black borders. I tried a reset, tried changing display options. So far nothing has worked
> 
> ...


I have the same issues. This has been a bug for at least the last two national releases. Previously, toggling Native On/Off did not cause this problem.

I only learned about the workaround from this thread, but even though there is a work-around, DirecTV needs to fix this.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Janice805 said:
> 
> 
> > Just turned on my TV (Sony LCD) and I normally watch TV with Native ON and when I watch HD channels they fill the whole screen and when I watch say FOX News, it's with Pillar Bars (cause I don't like to watch 480i "stretched").
> ...


Or .... press the FORMAT button on the remote to cycle resolutions. This will restore the screen to its proper dimenstions.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

loudo said:


> My caller ID has always worked, on my HR20 and my H20. I have DSL and have filters on both the HR20 and the H20.


I loved the callerid feature on my hacked HR10-250 so it bugs me that I have not gotten one call to show up in the 3 software updates I've had...I too have DSL with a filter on the line


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

pdawg17 said:


> Do you guys that have callerid working have DSL and if so do you have a filter on the line?


I have DSL, but I had Bellsouth install a "DSL Splitter". It separates/isolates the DSL signal from the voice portion. And from the splitter, there is a "home run" line direct to the PC. With the splitter, no filters are needed.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, turned on the TV this evening and noticed that my Guide was cut off at the bottom and pillar-boxed programs looked really squished. Of course, I suspected that an update had been downloaded, and I was correct. With all previous releases, I had no problems with my original settings:


Native "On"
Pillar Box
Resolutions selected: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i

I did some testing, and the Guide is not cut off at the bottom with resolutions other than 480i and 480p.

I did an RBR, pressed the "Format" button, turned Native Off then On, checked and unchecked resolutions, etc., but all to no avail.

Does anyone know how I can fix these problems?

Thanks.

P.S. What are "Super Black Pillar Bars"?


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

I just reported this as an answer on CE thread. Repeating it here on x145 Discussion for info. I successfully Manual Recorded NHL CI (Ch 764); entered Ch764, starting at 4:30p, record for 3hr25m. I even watched it (delayed) while it was recording. Great work D* and thanks for getting this out nationally so soon after the x141 CE.


----------



## roadrashtx (Nov 26, 2006)

Currently having problems with ffw and rew. Watching a recorded HD hockey game and when ffw and rew the picture freezes during ffw and rew. Very annoying.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm still having problems with MP3s timing out after several minutes. My computer is runnig XP pro with WMP11. On the HR20 I slelected music and all artists. I selected the first song and it started to play normally. Upon completion the next song started within a few seconds and so on. After 11 minutes I got the message displayed that my serever had logged off. Upon completion of the song that was playing, the music stopped. I then checked the menu and the music and pictures option was gone. This is still working the same way as from when the optoin was first enabled. It looks like the delay problem is fixed, but the log off is still happening.

Bob


----------



## toy4two (Aug 18, 2006)

Found a problem on this release. I have been recording "The Boomer Generation" on PBS OTA. Its been repeating everyday on San Diego KPBS 15-1. I have made 3 recordings, each one has a terrible audio echo on it. Seems to fix itself about 15 minutes into the show. I can't say if its the program or the HR20 but it is repeatable on various recordings.

Hooked up with regular RCA cables, no HDMI.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Received 0x145 @ 3:45 AM - March 30, 2007

*Recorded Show Issue*
Was watching a recorded show, probably from 0x141. Commercial break ended and as Network show resumed recording stopped and forced Live TV. Went back to recording and was able to resume where left off. Repeated at same spot with same result.

*Caller ID Issue*
Caller ID worked briefly but hasn't worked for last two calls. Last recorded call was at 4:30 PM on 03/30/07.
Did Modem Test to dial out number and HR20 became unresponsive to Remote and Front Panel commands.* RBR and was then able to do a Modem Test. FAILED.
*Note: ACTIVE channel was loading in the background and stuck in loop.
Caller ID works at this time after an RBR.
(Comcast Phone Service - Worked with 0x141 and most previous CEs. I believe only 0x13a dropped off the same as this one.)

0x12a - Did not work
0x134 - Worked
0x13b - Worked briefly then dropped off
0x13d - Continues to work - Thank you, great job!
0x141 - Worked
0x145 - Lost after 12 hours - RBR revived CID

*Screen Saver Issue*
When Screen Saver is active there will be brief flashes of the program underneath.*
*Note - I haven't noted this yet but it's been constant thru the updates and not limited to 0x145. Sorry, my fault for not posting.

*Native Issues*
I've had this issue recently with Native ON. When switching from an SD channel to an MPEG2 HD channel I get improper display. I took a movie of it changing from channel 264 BBC to 70 HBOHD. Native ON, Stretch mode. Is not always repeatable. See post #192 for video.

Lines at top of screen - Sadly, this I believe is normal broadcasting Issues
Line at bottom of screen - Only active when Issue is present
Picture is out of focus.

Blue = Update


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> *Note: Was watching a recording so I'm wondering if it won't display during recording... Will test later.


It should display over any action on the HR20, and I have proved it.


----------



## tiger123 (Feb 10, 2007)

Once again, my CID was working in the morning with 0x145 but failed after 12 noon. Incidentally, that is the exact same timing as with 0x13e. I mean the exact same timing. I tried the system test and the phone call portion failed. How can it fail in the afternoon when it obviously worked in the morning?? This is what puzzles me the most.   :eek2:


----------



## mateom199 (Sep 14, 2006)

Before 0x145, my local OTA PBS station (WGBH Boston) would cause the HR20 to lock up and reboot within minutes of tuning to that station.

So far, with 0x145, I've been watching for an hour and a half without a lockup/reboot. I'm hesitant to get too excited....but it looks like D* finally fixed it


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Or .... press the FORMAT button on the remote to cycle resolutions. This will restore the screen to its proper dimenstions.


I did cycle thru the FORMAT button to no avail. I have a choice to either watch everything STRETCHED or SQUISHED with supersized black bars. By the way, Direct TV said they'd have someone call me within an hour ... LOL. Still haven't heard from anyone.


----------



## jleisure279 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm one of the people who haven't had any issues with the HR20 (installed 3/1/07), but I have been watching this site relatively close when time permits. 

Tonight, after validating that I have received 145, I was playing around with the TV Resolutions. I have mine set to only allow 1080i and I have Native set to On. This seems to work well for me. At any rate, while I was in the Menu/TV Type/TV Resolutions Menu, I clicked on /More Info. Much to my chagrin, I was unable to get out of this screen no matter what button I hit. I finally decided to put the unit in standby. When I turned it back on, it took me to one of the "DirectV tutor channels, but I was no longer stuck. I haven't seen anything posted like this before, so I thought I would share. 

Also, Thanks DirecTV for finally getting the Harrisburg, PA locals after a few missed promises.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I ran the test and have network but no internet connection. I did a dash restart and still no D* connect. I can play music from the computers down the street at my mother's house. I am using a Linksys wireless bridge to connect to the internet there. Obviously I have internet or I could not be posting this. Not that it needed now but did anyone else lose connection to the D* server?


----------



## mwittman (Mar 31, 2007)

I am one of the few who seem to have been broken by this update. I've had other small issues, occasional audio dropout, playback freezing once when changing recording time to extend longer than programmed (which was fixed by one of the updates.) But now I'm getting A LOT more audio cutout than I used to. Haven't had a chance to play around with it much, but if I find out anything that really hasn't been addressed I'll post it.


----------



## audiovideoventure (Nov 29, 2006)

Just how do I get to the music and photo's option and how do I make it work. I have a normal HP laptop with a Intel Centrino Duo processor. I am using Windows Media Player 11.


----------



## ODiN91 (Oct 30, 2006)

I noticed when I finished watching a recording (Shark, MPEG4) that my live buffer on CH 13 was just starting. I was also recording Numb3rs on KCBS at 10pm tonight, so I thought perhaps that was confusing the DVR. 

I don't remember this happening prior to this release. There was always a full live buffer to come back to after watching a recording.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

audiovideoventure said:


> Just how do I get to the music and photo's option and how do I make it work. I have a normal HP laptop with a Intel Centrino Duo processor. I am using Windows Media Player 11.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74426


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

It looks like the CID is intermittent again. It was working on 141 for a day or so, and is now hit or miss again. I don't know if is 0x145 or just a generic problem with both of my 2 HR20s.

Bob


----------



## rbootss (Sep 2, 2004)

_Attention: DirecTV Software development team.. Mar. 31, 2007_

The Dolby Digital (DD) audio sync switching problem between my Pioneer
VSX-49TX Audio/Video receiver/amplifier and the HR20-700 receivers
continues with this latest 0x145 software build..

Problem..

..I get NO audio sound out of my Pioneer receiver whenever 
I switch from a:

..DD broadcast(OTA HD MPEG2, Directv DD) to a 
non-DD broadcast(OTA MPEG2, Directv channel) and
..from a non-DD broadcast(OTA MPEG2, Directv channel) to
a a DD broadcast(OTA HD MPEG2, Directv DD)..

..I get and maintain correct audio sound (DD or non-DD feed) at all other
times..

_....NOTE....My problem is with DD audio sync switching only....
I do not have any audio lip sync or audio being out of phase 
with video issues...._

..I get the audio sound to return by powering off/on the Pioneer
receiver or switching audio feeds from sat-->dvd-->sat on the Pioneer
remote or its front panel..This happens no matter if I have Native mode on or off using either HDMI-->DVI or component video feeds..

..I do not have this problem with any other DVD DVR players, Toshiba HD DVD player or any other audio/video device that I have used with the Pioneer receiver..

..I have reported this problem to DirecTV customer service, Pioneer customer support and Dolby labs for action..

My System

HR20 - 700 ( 3)
Video - Sony KDF-70XBR950
Video output either via HDMI-->DVI commercial grade cable 15' or
component commercial grade RGB cable 15'
HR20 Video Native on and/or off - No effect on DD audio sync problem
Audio - Optical output from HR20 to Pioneer VSX-49TX or VSX-39TX receiver/amplifier Optical in

Roy


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

Changing a channel not working has been an intermittent problem for me ever since one of those 13x releases. I have gotten into the habit of hitting the enter key now.

I saw the supersized black bars on some HD channels with 141, but not so far with 145. Going to guide and exiting from guide fixed the problem.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

kram said:


> Well, turned on the TV this evening and noticed that my Guide was cut off at the bottom and pillar-boxed programs looked really squished. Of course, I suspected that an update had been downloaded, and I was correct. With all previous releases, I had no problems with my original settings:
> 
> 
> Native "On"
> ...


I am seeing the same exact problem and it started with the 141 release (I reported it in the CE issue thread for that release). And it's not just the guide that is cut off, the actual image is cut off too, it's more obvious on channels that have text on the bottom of the screen like CNN.

As you said it happens with 480 resolution, and I am seeing in with both HDMI and component.


----------



## pcates (Sep 20, 2006)

This morning, everytime I change channels I get a "Please Wait" message at the bottom of the screen after the picture appears. It stays on the screen fro about 12 seconds.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

pcates said:


> This morning, everytime I change channels I get a "Please Wait" message at the bottom of the screen after the picture appears. It stays on the screen fro about 12 seconds.


I was getting that with the last Release... a simple RBR solved that problem and I haven't seen it since.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I ran the test and have network but no internet connection. I did a dash restart and still no D* connect. I can play music from the computers down the street at my mother's house. I am using a Linksys wireless bridge to connect to the internet there. Obviously I have internet or I could not be posting this. Not that it needed now but did anyone else lose connection to the D* server?


The only way I was ever able to get either of my HR20s to stay "connected" to the internet was to change the network settings to manual, put in a static IP address based on my default gateway, enter my default gateway, and instead of using my default gateway's IP address for DNS, I had to put in my primary DNS server for my verizon DSL service. So, if you have the ability to obtain your mother's ISP's primary DNS server address, put that in there instead of your primary gateway's IP address. Although this should solve your connect to internet problem with the HR20 it does not solve the infamous server has disconnected message.


----------



## pcates (Sep 20, 2006)

MartyS said:


> I was getting that with the last Release... a simple RBR solved that problem and I haven't seen it since.


A heavy thunderstorm did the RBR for me and now the messages are gone.


----------



## renaco (Mar 11, 2007)

My HR20 updated to the 0x145 yesterday. However, my caller ID is till not working. I confirmed that the phone line is working and transmitting the caller ID. I also unplugged the receiver for 10 minutes and still nothing.

Also, as soon as I plug my receiver into my network, the video freezes and I have to reset the unit.


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

oldguy1 said:


> 0x45 - channel changing is MUCH faster. Music and pics - pregnant pause between songs fixed (Nero and WMP11, Nero still truncates track -Nero problem). Playback for both cuts off after about 10 minutes total play.
> 
> Ballpark between songs about 1 second.


I just started having this problem with Nero - did you get some info from their tech support about this issue?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

renaco said:


> My HR20 updated to the 0x145 yesterday. However, my caller ID is till not working. I confirmed that the phone line is working and transmitting the caller ID. I also unplugged the receiver for 10 minutes and still nothing.
> 
> Also, as soon as I plug my receiver into my network, the video freezes and I have to reset the unit.


-) For the Caller-ID; What kind of phone service do you have (POTS, VoIP, Digital Voice)

-) For the connecting to your network and freezing... what other kind of devices on your network do you have? How long do you wait before determining the system is frozen.

And what happens if you restart the system with the network cable attached.

Also, do you have another device (such as a laptop), that you can test that specific wire/connection with?


----------



## swandersen (Jan 16, 2007)

pdawg17 said:


> Do you guys that have callerid working have DSL and if so do you have a filter on the line?


I have AT&T DSL PRO and did put filters on the HR20-700 in both rooms - it would not passed the setup test without it for me.

Caller ID has worked for about the past 2 months.


----------



## renaco (Mar 11, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) For the Caller-ID; What kind of phone service do you have (POTS, VoIP, Digital Voice)
> 
> -) For the connecting to your network and freezing... what other kind of devices on your network do you have? How long do you wait before determining the system is frozen.
> 
> ...


Caller ID: This is a regular POTS line confirmed to be working and transmitting Caller ID.

Network: I have tried it both ways: Plugging in the cable with the receiver on and unplugging the receiver, plugging in the cable, and starting it up. In the first case, I have left it frozen for 15 minutes. I still hear sound, but the picture is frozen. When I plug in the network cable with the receiver off, It freezes at 8% while acquiring satellite info. After a few minutes, the progress bar disappears and the blue screen with the "DirecTV HDDVR" logo stays on the screen.

I confirmed that my router is issuing an IP address to the unit. Any ideas?


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone notice you can't exit Active with the Active button again? Must use the Exit key. No big deal.


----------



## jgolden (Feb 12, 2007)

fw:145
*OTA Setup Menu*
This was a weird one but I went into my antenna setup and chose to reset all settings. I then went into initial setup and it already had my area code in the boxes. After searching for my local market, it returned to say that it couldn't be found. I tried entering the same zip into the secondary market and same result. I tried entering a neighboring city's zip and same result. After the not found message, choosing Done does an "Advanced Program Guide" download. I finally did a RBR and tried again and it worked this time.

*Caller ID*
I didn't realize there was an update downloaded until I started reading messages here yesterday afternoon. When I got home from work I check the caller ID and it had captured all calls that came in throughout the day while it was in standby. I removed all of the numbers and tried it out by calling with my cellphone while watching tv. No capture. I put the unit in standby and same result. No capture. I have not tried again after the RBR I did this morning to fix the OTA setup problem above. I have POTS lines and a splitter with one going to the HR20 and one to an answering machine. My CID has been intermittent since day one.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

*Issue:* Guide displays incorrect "LB" icon when scrolling through list.

*Description:* When scrolling through the list, the "description" area above the list correctly shows an "LB" icon when a letterboxed program is highlighted, but when scrollin up and the next items is a GROUP of programs, the descrption area incorrectly still shows the "LB' icon.

My list shows the following items:

_Lost - 0 New/4 Total
Jericho - 3 New/3 Total_
Battlestar Galactica - Sun 3/25 10:00p 244 SCFI
Extreme Engineering [HD] - Wed 3/21 8:00 PM 76 DSHD

When I start off, the cursor is on the Lost gorup and the description says "Press SELECT to open this group." There are no icons in the description area.

Scrolling down to the Jericho group results in the same information in the description area: "Press SELECT to open this group", with no icon.

Scrolling down to Battlestar Galactica results in an actual description, followed by the "LB" icon.

Scrolling up to the Jericho group now results in the message "Press SELECT to open this gorup", but it's now followed by the "LB" icon.


----------



## billgrayny (Jan 20, 2007)

Caller ID worked for a while yesterday after the automatic 145 download. But then it stopped in mid-afternoon.

CID worked fine for me up until 13?, but has been flaky since then. Typically it works for a while and then stops. Right now my log is not full. Phone test has never failed. Phone line is VOIP. CID on phone is ok.

I'll try RBR later today and see what that does.


----------



## steelgtr (Feb 4, 2007)

I lost jump forward after te update? I get an audio "clunk" but nothing happens. FF is fine as is skip back ??


bob


----------



## goyard4x (Mar 12, 2007)

Getting audio cut out and cut in on HD, thought it was a mpeg4 thing so I switched to SD of the same channel (CBS) and still got intermittent audio drop.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

My CID has failed after 12 hours since the update Friday AM. I was trying to do a Modem Dial out test and the HR20 became unresponsive from the Remote and the Front Panel. Active window was still "live" and showing content but the blue background screen was the only thing available with no messages and the modem didn't even make an attempt to dial out.

Updated post #77.  Whoa, just noticed that. I didn't even plan that.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

General impression: Audio and video dropouts in this release. About 1/2 - 1 sec in duration. Most of this impression formed by watching NBA on 73ESPN last night (Rockets v. Lakers).


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> I did cycle thru the FORMAT button to no avail. I have a choice to either watch everything STRETCHED or SQUISHED with supersized black bars. By the way, Direct TV said they'd have someone call me within an hour ... LOL. Still haven't heard from anyone.


I've had this problem too since the HR20 downloaded the 0x145. Had this issue about a month ago. Then you could resolve the problem by simply going to a 720p (ESPN2) or 1080i (HBO) program and going back to an SD program (CNN). It would resolve by itself. I guess, this is what you mean by "cycling". Well, now that resolution does not work anymore. I have tried out everything and nothing works: RBR, Format Button, Native On/Off, Reviewed LCD Video Settings, etc. Nothing works! And DTV's CSR have no clue.

Another, problem! On my TVs remote, I have an "INFO" button that when pressed would display on the screen the rsolution (480i, 720p, 1080i), the input (HDMI, Component, RCA)...that does not work anymore.

This has to be resolved! It's been over a day!


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Still have "super pillarbox".. First seen in 141.. like the HR20 forgot to send the 16:9 flag.. get 2 sets of pillars on a horisontaly crushed 4:3 with 4:3 channel tuned.. Had to turn off 480p to 'fix'
> settings: native on 480p/720p


Tried the fix, as suggested on the above post! No go. Still on "super pillarbox". Anybody have a fix, as it seems DTV does not. Earl pls.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> When you do searches... your serach results will include items in your MyPlaylist.
> 
> The Category "filter" of the guide, will also do that now too.


This feature is not working for me. I even RBR, did not help.

I search by title (one I know is in my playlist), when I review the search results my playlist program is not listed. I searched via title & keyword, both failed to find the movie in my playlist.

One other issue, when reviewing the search results the scroll (page down) doesn't function correctly when the end of the search results is reached.

Second issue, active failed to load first time I tried it. A RBR corrected this issue.

FYI - I did confirm I'm on 0x145


----------



## yesongs (Oct 4, 2006)

ChrisMinCT said:


> Oops, spoke too soon. Things are wonderful on the Olevia via HDMI-HDMI.
> 
> Things are trashed on the RCA with HDMI-DVI.


145 arrived to me @ 4:46 AM

I have a JVC PD-42WX84 42" PLASMA

Woke up this morning and checked my playlist, then watched a DVD.

When the DVD, "Yes - Live In Montreaux", finished I tried to get the NBA on ESPN

Box would not power up - either with remote or box button.

Tried a RBR as I heard the drive spinning, no response

Suddenly the box came on - spinning lights, but no picture at all.

Spun for 20 minutes or so - no picture

Unplugged the power cord, waited a bit and tried again - got as far as the D* logo screen, then the picture signal cut out.

Repeated two more times - same deal

I use HDMI - DVI, so I unplugged, took out the HDMI and slapped components on - and then powered back up.

This time booted up no problem, all the way through

Reconnected the HDMI and took off the components and it's still fine

HTH someone having a similar issue

E


----------



## steelgtr (Feb 4, 2007)

steelgtr said:


> I lost jump forward after te update? I get an audio "clunk" but nothing happens. FF is fine as is skip back ??
> 
> bob


fixed with reset 

bb


----------



## tc3400 (Jun 17, 2006)

Am having continuous audio and video drop outs. Its the worst its ever been. Happens on all channels.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> This feature is not working for me. I even RBR, did not help.
> 
> I search by title (one I know is in my playlist), when I review the search results my playlist program is not listed. I searched via title & keyword, both failed to find the movie in my playlist.
> 
> ...


Same here. Search only showed upcoming episodes, not what was already in my playlist. Also confirmed I'm on 0x145. /steve


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

LDLemu4U said:


> Tried the fix, as suggested on the above post! No go. Still on "super pillarbox". Anybody have a fix, as it seems DTV does not. Earl pls.


Resolved the issue:

I have Toshiba 42LX196, 56HM196, 37HL95

All of them was affected by the update - "supersize pillarbox"

I revised the settings of my TVs: Went to Theatre Settings - changed "Natural" to "Full" (picture changes to what it should be) then Turned Off "Auto Aspect Ratio". Now everything is fine.

The HR20 "Display" Settings are:

Native On
Screen Format Pillar Box
Bar Color Black

Hope this helps with anybody there having similar problems.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

OK,

I'm not sure if this is just from 0x145 but I noticed as I scroll thru the Guide that the channel #s have a new blue highlight. As I scroll down the current (soon to be old page of channels goes darker blue) and new page of channels is lighter blue. First, this is very annoying since there is a delay before the next page fills. Also, when scrolling up this highlight works in the same way which is 180degrees backwards. The new channels are not highlighted.....the old ones now off bottom of screen are highlighted. Obviously, D* didn't invert the algorythm for page up versus page down scrolls.

HOWEVER, I *really hate *  this little highlighting effort (it is done poorly and also isn't needed and very distracting)......just leave them *all *lighter blue and save the CPU/GPU bandwidth for scroll speed.

Thanks.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

LDLemu4U said:


> I revised the settings of my TVs: Went to Theatre Settings - changed "Natural" to "Full" (picture changes to what it should be) then Turned Off "Auto Aspect Ratio". Now everything is fine.


Thanks for posting that. That helped me resolve my issue with guide getting cut off on the SD channels. My TV wide mode was set to "Wide Zoom", changing it to "Full" fixed the problem.



kram said:


> Well, turned on the TV this evening and noticed that my Guide was cut off at the bottom and pillar-boxed programs looked really squished. Of course, I suspected that an update had been downloaded, and I was correct. With all previous releases, I had no problems with my original settings.


You should check the wide mode setting on your TV. Maybe this will fix your problem too.


----------



## Lightman (Nov 6, 2006)

0x145, HR20

KTVT 11-1 Dallas, TX black screen even after reboot.
Over the air signal meter shows 99%.

Not too convenient being the station for the Final Four!


----------



## Score023 (Aug 22, 2006)

After I clicking on a show in the guide to bring up future episodes and I hit the record button on a show on the future episode list my screen goes blank, like it is thinking and I have to hit exit to get this screen off my TV. The show took the recording and it showed in the to do list, but this needs to be fixed in a future update.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

LDLemu4U said:


> Resolved the issue:
> 
> I have Toshiba 42LX196, 56HM196, 37HL95
> 
> ...


I had this same thing happen on my 32' Toshiba in the bedroom after the previous CE and followed the same procedures mentioned to resolve the issue. Did not have the problem on the 56' JVC in the family room.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Just 2 issues to report.

1. Had my first lockup of the HR20-700 since having it installed on Jan. 11th. Was on my way to work yesterday morning when the wife called me in the car to tell me that the receiver wouldn't respond to remote or to any of the front panel buttons. Told her how to RBR and everything was fine then. After getting to work, I got onto to DBStalk and found that new software was being sent out. When I got home I went to system info and saw that the software dowloaded right around the time that my wife called me in the morning with the lockup. Apparently, the system locked up when trying to reboot after the download. Has been okay since RBR.

2. I noticed in some other posts that others are mentioning having the botttom of the Guide cut off. I too am having that but only when pulling up the Guide when on a 480i/p channel. When on a 720 or 1080i channel the Guide looks fine on the screen.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> Just 2 issues to report.
> 2. I noticed in some other posts that others are mentioning having the botttom of the Guide cut off. I too am having that but only when pulling up the Guide when on a 480i/p channel. When on a 720 or 1080i channel the Guide looks fine on the screen.


I had this problem but it turned out it was not an hr20 problem. When I changed my Sony TV's wide mode to "Full" the problem was fixed. So check your TV's wide screen mode, if it's set to Zoom or Wide Zoom change it to Full.


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

Caller ID has returned to working properly!


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure if this is new but, I see the words "english DD" in upper right corner. Is this new?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

BSOD

Lockup after trying to go to channel 101. The screen went black. Then any other channel I entered wouldn't change the 'info' bar from my previous successful channel. (the one prior to me trying 101) Then I went to the PlayList and after I selected a show and pressed Play the PIL window remained (black) and then I had no control over the remote. It was RBR time.

Ref config: HR20 (2) in sig.


----------



## pstr8ahead (Mar 26, 2007)

BJM said:


> General impression: Audio and video dropouts in this release. About 1/2 - 1 sec in duration. Most of this impression formed by watching NBA on 73ESPN last night (Rockets v. Lakers).


Same but audio dropout when changing channel then going back to game. Weird thing is when i pressed guide while watching the game audio came right back.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The resolution light stays on if you put the box in standby while watching a recorded program.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Strange glitch for me. I added Showtime (in preparation for The Tudors, coming on 4/1/2007) via the web-site. After doing so, and having it not work originally (I waited and tried again, was able to do it on the second try), the channel lit up for me and things were fine, or so I thought until I hit the guide button, back button, or any other DVR function button on the remote for HR20.

At that point the HR20 showed a message that DVR service isn't active for me.

Strange because the other DVRs in the house are working fine -- including the HR10, and R10.

My account shows DVR service active, and first level of customer service sees DVR service active. I've done a reset (Menu / Settings / Reset) and no go. I pulled the access card, no change. Waiting out an RBR now to see if it brings things back (while on hold for DirecTV tech support).


----------



## cnicho01 (Mar 31, 2007)

Greetings all: I have been reviewing threads for over 4 hours, searching for a solution. Remote and front buttons do not work. Tried rebooting via unplug power cord (multipe times, waited as long as 45 mins.) tried rebooting via RBR button (multiple times) have unplugged all connections, tried rebooting without HDMI plug (used rca plugs instead)...Tried to hard reset (record and down right after RGR) But I still get the same issue.....system resets and land on last channel that I was watching at 4 this afternoon (ESPN HD)......I have only had the HR20-700 for a week, it is connected to my old 3LMB (I have the 5LMB, just waiting for better weather to change out).....I have a clean power filter/surge protecter, The unit was working perfectly before this, anyway, I running out of ideas to try and troubleshoot......any help would be welcomed......thanks in advance.....


----------



## SPACECASE (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi all, first post. I received my HR20-700 on December 15th and had audio drop outs, picture break ups only on national HD networks, CID worked 50% and the system froze up tight 3 or 4 times had to re-boot. I was going crazy calling csr they had tech come out he reformated box still no luck tnen I found this site and got the scoop on what was happening and noticed with every update things got better, Now here is where I am at with 0x145 - I have not seen picture break up *yet* watched Fox HD national feed east from 9m to 11m Fri and had sound hickups on and off the whole time and today for the first time ever I had some sound issues on Discovery times SD, have never had any problems with SD before this release and would say it is 50 50 chance it could have been network not D'. My CID has been working 99% of the time for last 2 releases. I have never had this TV hooked up any other way than HDMI so I can not say it is any better on component. 
I would like to say that I would have sent this system back to D" months ago if I would not have found this site, if the CSRS were equiped with half the knowlege I found on this site it would cut way back on the frustration. Thanks


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

HD rewind and FF still has a really low frame rate. There can be a 1+ second delay when rewinding HD before a new frame shows up, but the rewind _is_ actually occurring. After that the frames come a few per second, not super helpful. Rewind is worse than FF.

The quality is "okay" although not great with SD.

I've seen audio sync problems pretty much continually, but intermittently, with past releases. I haven't had this one long enough to tell. None of the 5 second lags (seriously, I counted) that I've seen before though.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

First I am very happy with the improvements made with the software updates! 
I cannot remember exactly when it started,but after one of the updates, my HR20 would (it continues)not display my local(Minnesota) OTA Fox affiliate KMSP 9-1. Everytime I update the receiver I have to re edit the antenna list as well. It adds a few distant Minnesota channels. When tuning KMSP 9-1 the HR20 indicates "Searching for signal 771". One might think that my reception from the channel is the problem? That is not the case as 9-2 which is a "sub" (non-HD) channel of the same KMSP comes in fine! I have used several HD receivers at home and this is the only time I have had this issue? Any insight or direction would be appreciated.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bdowell said:


> Strange glitch for me. I added Showtime ...
> At that point the HR20 showed a message that DVR service isn't active for me.
> 
> Strange because the other DVRs in the house are working fine -- including the HR10, and R10.


There are two separate DVR services, one for Tivo based units (including HR10 and R10), and one for DVR Plus units (R15 and HR20). Call back and make sure the CSR checks that BOTH are active on your account.

Carl


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

SPACECASE said:


> Hi all, first post.


:welcome_s to the forum!


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> Thanks for posting that. That helped me resolve my issue with guide getting cut off on the SD channels. My TV wide mode was set to "Wide Zoom", changing it to "Full" fixed the problem.
> 
> You should check the wide mode setting on your TV. Maybe this will fix your problem too.


On my TV, the "Wide" setting already was "Full" (don't know they call it "Wide"!). But then I cycled through all the settings menus and discovered that my 4:3 aspect ratio was set to "Default." When I changed it to "Full," the problem was resolved.

But I do have a question: Why would an HR20 update release cause many of us to have to change our TV settings??????


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> I had this problem but it turned out it was not an hr20 problem. When I changed my Sony TV's wide mode to "Full" the problem was fixed. So check your TV's wide screen mode, if it's set to Zoom or Wide Zoom change it to Full.


For Sony TVs, also check the 4:3 aspect ratio setting. Change to "Full." My TV already was set to "Full" mode and still have the cut-off problem. But as soon as I changed the 4:3 aspect ratio from "Default" to "Full," the problem was fixed.


----------



## dmr (Mar 3, 2007)

A Tivo feature that I can't find on the HR-20 is the display of schedule conflict.
I know in the guide it shows a X on the program but you need to find it in the guide yourself.
You know how Tivo had, in the history of the to do list, you can see what would not be able to be recorded due to conflict.
Is there a single place on the hr-20 where I can see that same soort of info??


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dmr said:


> A Tivo feature that I can't find on the HR-20 is the display of schedule conflict.
> I know in the guide it shows a X on the program but you need to find it in the guide yourself.
> You know how Tivo had, in the history of the to do list, you can see what would not be able to be recorded due to conflict.
> Is there a single place on the hr-20 where I can see that same soort of info??


It only shows in the guide for now. We are hoping that D* adds this soon. If you do a search for it you will see the couple of threads that were made about it.


----------



## dmr (Mar 3, 2007)

I tried to search a few time but never got a clear answer
I didn't see it on the wish list either, so I figured it might be there somewhere, and I couldn't find it.
Thanks


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Still have "super pillarbox".. First seen in 141.. like the HR20 forgot to send the 16:9 flag.. get 2 sets of pillars on a horisontaly crushed 4:3 with 4:3 channel tuned.. Had to turn off 480p to 'fix'
> settings: native on 480p/720p


I'm having the same problems using Native "ON" and HDMI to my SONY SXRD 60". Cycling the channels does correct, but what a pain.


----------



## NtegrA (Apr 1, 2007)

rbootss said:


> _Attention: DirecTV Software development team.. Mar. 31, 2007_
> 
> The Dolby Digital (DD) audio sync switching problem between my Pioneer
> VSX-49TX Audio/Video receiver/amplifier and the HR20-700 receivers
> ...


Same thing here after the update (0x145 or previous) with a JVC receiver, 
except I lose audio only when switching from DD to non-DD. Sound returns 
if I go back to DD OR I have to cycle power on my receiver (sometimes multiple times).


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Tried to record "War of the Worlds" on 70. History has it canceled with no explanation save "this showing is over" ????


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> I'm having the same problems using Native "ON" and HDMI to my SONY SXRD 60". Cycling the channels does correct, but what a pain.


I have a feeling this has to do with your Internal TV settings and not entirely to do with the HR20. Seems as if you're getting one Pillar bar from the HR20 and then another from your TV. Mess around with your TV MENU settings to find the appropriate setting. If it doesn't work, I'll try and look up your manual and see if I can see something... 

Is this your TV? -->KDS-R60XBR1


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

It seems, for some, that the HR20's FORMAT setting was changed with the x145 d/l. I think. I don't see how it's possible that peoples TV settings were changed. That's just crazy talk. One of the issues seems to be with folks that had format=stretch set on the HR20, and were using their TV's 4:3 mode to generate pillar bars. For some reason, with the update, these were changed to pillar box, and BAM! SuperPillars.

Or, it seems that the HR20 is now capable of applying pillarbars to native 16:9 programming. For example, you are watching an HD channel that is broadcasting a 4:3 program, and adding the pillars to make a 16:9 frame. Now it seems the HR20 will let you "format" a 16:9 frame. AFAIK, this is new behavior.

If this is true, those set to stretch wouldn't have noticed a thing, but those set to pillarbox would have seen the change. Maybe.

I don't know if these are the only effects out there, but it seems as if the D* engineers were poking around in that part of the code for x145. As I am on travel, and unable to test (and perhaps the only one not disapointed by the cancelled CE  ) has anyone noticed any change in behavior re: the native mode and how it handles different formats?


----------



## Teststation5 (Dec 16, 2006)

HR20-700, purchased 11/05 worked relatively normally until now...

Received 0x145 early this morning.
Things were working fine until this afternoon.
While watching espn-hd picture froze. 
Did RBR - Gets to acquiring guide data and goes into searching for signal.
Hit menu | Check signal strength and all zero signal on all sats on all transponders on both tuners.
Tried RBR, power removal, "reset everything"
Cannot redownload firmware as it can't find a satellite signal to get the firmware. 
Checked satellite signal on the other four - H20's in the house and all are normal.
Tried the H20-700 in other rooms with working signals and found same behavior.
Connected H20 to both sat cables where HR20 was and both work fine...

Seems very odd that both tuners failed simultaneously with no previous problems. Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I got my HR20 back on 3/13 but only got HD when D* came back out and resolved the issue 2 days later. Since then everything was working great - almost none of the issues that I've been reading on the site. I've got several local HD channels that I assume are MPEG4 and no OTA's as of yet. 

I realized I got 0x145 on Friday morning at 4:45a when I saw that the insanely bright LED's on the front panel were back to their full brightness. This prompted me to check the software version. Since then it seemed like everything was working fine until I got home this morning. I turned on the TV and I had a frozen screen on one of my locals. I changed the channel to another local and it seemed ok. From there it seems to have gotten far worse. I have all my local SD Channels no problem but my local HD's are all gone or really messed up. If I tune one in I get a gray screen with the occasional 771 message popping up. If I wait long enough I might eventually get a very pixelized picture that is completely unwatchable. 

All of my MPEG2 HD Channels seem to be working fine. I had a scheduled recording kick off at 4pm on ESPN2 HD that I checked and as I said it seems fine. Since the race is still recording I haven't wanted to power cycle the unit as of yet. So from my point of view this is a HUGE step backwards but will give more info once I can reset the unit. 

What is the best course of action on this situation? Do I RBR the unit? Do a reset from the menus or pull the plug?

Any info you can provide would be greatly appreciated. 

I guess I will put off getting that second HR20 for now


----------



## nth78 (Jan 16, 2007)

This release has wreaked havoc on my OTA. before I got NBC and ABC rock solid and Fox i could get with some tweaking. After 145, Fox is impossible, ABC is difficult, and NBC will get 100% and then drop to Signal not Acquired for a few seconds every few minutes.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

My one HR20 is wired to my router and I am working on setting up a wireless game adapter for my other HR20. While plugging the cable into router and resetting the router my HR20 that is wired to the router became unresponsive to the remote. After a reset it fixed the problem. So I assume there is a problem when screwing with the router to much and your HR20 is hooked up to it.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I did some more checking and the double pillar bars I am seeing on 9-1 OTA (KCTS, Seattle, SD, not HD) is actually the pillar bar added by the station plus one added by the HR20. The station broadcasts in 16:9 480i all the time and adds the pillar bar to most programming (except some local content which is 16:9). The color of their added pillars is the same as the light grey of the HR20, which confused me at first. This may not be the same double pillar bars which others are experiencing and only occurs on this one station. Setting the HR20 format to 720p stretch makes it go away (I have to set it back for other SD stations, of course).


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

funhouse69 said:


> I got my HR20 back on 3/13 but only got HD when D* came back out and resolved the issue 2 days later. Since then everything was working great - almost none of the issues that I've been reading on the site. I've got several local HD channels that I assume are MPEG4 and no OTA's as of yet.
> 
> I realized I got 0x145 on Friday morning at 4:45a when I saw that the insanely bright LED's on the front panel were back to their full brightness. This prompted me to check the software version. Since then it seemed like everything was working fine until I got home this morning. I turned on the TV and I had a frozen screen on one of my locals. I changed the channel to another local and it seemed ok. From there it seems to have gotten far worse. I have all my local SD Channels no problem but my local HD's are all gone or really messed up. If I tune one in I get a gray screen with the occasional 771 message popping up. If I wait long enough I might eventually get a very pixelized picture that is completely unwatchable.
> 
> ...


I have been seeing this a lot over the last several days - all MPEG4 local HD channels will just be gray, but the local SD channels are still there, the national HD chanels in the 70's are also still there, and the national network HD feeds in the 80's are still there. It's been very frustrating.


----------



## SatireWolf (Mar 7, 2007)

So... I recently moved into a brand new house, and had scheduled a month in advance to have the 'mover's connection' setup (but still had a 2 week lead out past when I moved, go go horrible staffing of the DFW area). Anyways, I requested a senior technician, and the guy they sent was reasonably knowledgeable, but really didn't have a clue at all how the technology worked, or what he was really doing. But he did manage to get a dead locked on point with a pole mounted AU9 (SM2 on the box) slimline dish on a pole mount.

Long story short... So we got all the channels working after 2 RBR's (the HR20 had been off the air for 2 weeks) and I proceeded to watch a few recorded show's I had missed before I unplugged it to move.

I left it on recording a show on SCIFI, and went to dinner. When I came back, the HR20 had apparently rebooted. All I had available were SPANISH CHANNELS!!

Yeah, don't know how this happened, being inordinately confused, the first thing I did was call DTV to see what they had done to my programming, assuming it was from the 'movers connection deal'.

Well, on their end they didn't think they had changed anything, and so they sent a channel update request a few times and each time the channels I had available on the receiver changed. I would get mpeg4 locals' and HD and lose SD's, then I would get the reverse where the SD's worked and the HD's wouldn't.

The box was working perfectly pre-0x145 firmware download, so I had a hunch it had hosed my box.

The technician I was talking to was nice, but I ended up doing 95 percent of the diagnostics myself. After pulling out the WB68 6x8 multiswitch and direct wiring the lines straight to the sat (just inserted barrel connectors in my structure wiring closet where the WB68 was mounted), I was still having issues.

I replaced the B-Band converters twice (I've had a lot of extra's from 6 bad non-DVR H20's in a row).

Still no go. Beginning to get really frustrated I proceeded to turn the power off of the UPS I had connected to the HR20-700 and unplug everything. I grabbed my Day 0 HR20 (ordered it the day they started shipping them) which has worked since day 0 and never had an issue with it. Although it's sibling HR20 I got at the same time got replaced 8 times over it's life span, with 6 in a row DOA in various forms from the DTV defective refurbishment department, where they do a power on test and ship it back out again apparently (half the models I received didn't have working HDMI ports).

Long story short, the H20 worked perfectly on both RG6 quad shield drops (all pre-wired, house was pre-wired with 4 RG6 Quad to the soffit for Sat, with 2 other RG6 quad for cable/fios, standard builder configuration too!). Every room in this house was pre-wired with dual RG6 quad, dual cat 5e in a purple jacketed 2x2, 'tech wiring' drop.

USTec apparently makes the cabling.

Anyways, the H20 worked perfectly but the HR20 didn't. After completely resetting the HR20 multiple times I checked the transponder inputs and 1/4 of them were pegged at 100 percent, which I thought was odd, but considering how immaculate the wiring in this house is (all compression connectors everywhere, and the wall jacks have the new Leviton RG6 Quad Female single connector hookups). Basically the wall jacks have a female connector and a compression connector on the back end built in.

The only thing I can imagine that has happened, is that somehow one of their tuner updates in the 0x145 firmware update has seriously screwed things up on the tuner side of my particular HR20.

After investigating a little further, Every other transponder on Tuner 1 is hosed. 98 0 95 0 96 0 97 0 97 0 96 0 97 0 97 0 97 0 97 0 95 0 95 0 97 0 97 0 96 0 94 0 on Satellite 101

Tuner 2 pulls them all in just fine.

The signal meters test shows 98 percent on both tuner's on 101.

93 percent on 110

95 on 119

96 on 103

So my signal's are great, but somehow the firmware update hosed my tuner 1.

I know this isn't exactly a tech support thread, but I thought I record my story here about the 0x145 update for others 'just in case' anyone else has experienced this issue.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

SatireWolf said:


> After investigating a little further, Every other transponder on Tuner 1 is hosed. 98 0 95 0 96 0 97 0 97 0 96 0 97 0 97 0 97 0 97 0 95 0 95 0 97 0 97 0 96 0 94 0 on Satellite 101
> 
> Tuner 2 pulls them all in just fine.


This really sounds like a bad cable/connection, or a bad LNB. Probably bad LNB

Try swapping the cables for the satellite tuners, and see if the problem moves to the other tuner.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just to update my previous post - Now that my recording changed I did a RBR on the unit to see if that would resolve my Local HD Channel issues. After the reboot it came up normally with all of my recordings intact (Thankfully!). 

With that said - I'm still unable to get any of my local HD Channels! I still get the same Gray screen however before the reboot if I stayed on the channel long enough I would eventually see some kind of pixelated picture but now I'm getting only the Gray Screen and the occasional 771 message.

I checked my Sat signals and they are all great 90+ on all Sats except one that is just under 90! So I don't think that is the issue. 

So what's the plan with this seemingly major step backwards wait until the next release? 

Should I call D* and complain?


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> It seems, for some, that the HR20's FORMAT setting was changed with the x145 d/l. I think. I don't see how it's possible that peoples TV settings were changed. That's just crazy talk. One of the issues seems to be with folks that had format=stretch set on the HR20, and were using their TV's 4:3 mode to generate pillar bars. For some reason, with the update, these were changed to pillar box, and BAM! SuperPillars.


With me, I had all my LCDs set at "Auto Aspect Ratio" and Theatre Setting at "Natural". The HR20 at Native resolution. This setting was OK until this latest update. I just worked it out yesterday and posted my results. Went to the LCD settings, changed "Natural" to "FULL", saw the picture in the TV the way it should be. Then, go to the Aspect Ratio and cancelled "Auto" or turned it off. That resolved the issue. So there was a change of code with the "Format" settings of the HR20. It did not change the our settings, only that the code change was not recognized by our TVs.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok now I'm more than a little confused - when I had my system installed the Tech did the "Test" and all passed except for 99b and 103 Sats. He said that this was "Normal" and I was getting my local HD Channels. 

Now I just called D* and the person I spoke to told me that I need to get them as they are used to provide my local HD's? Is this true? I've searched the site but didn't come up with anything specific so forgive me for posting this here but I'm not sure if I've got another issue. As i mentioned this worked perfectly until this morning and now no local HD's.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I thought we were past this, but I was watching my recording of the Isles v. Sens from Saturday night, and midway through the second period, the screen froze, but the audio continued uninterrupted. I waited about a minute, and the screen stayed frozen, so I pressed play, and the status bar showed the playback position at 0:00 of 6:00. I tried a 6 sec replay, and then it locked up. I could view the menus, but no picture or sound on anything (both MP2 and MP4, so this isn't the BSB). I am in the boot up now, so I don't know if my recording will be gone when it re-boots, but if it is still there, and if this happens again at the same point in the game, I will post an update. Otherwise, it looks like a generic lock-up.


----------



## SatireWolf (Mar 7, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> This really sounds like a bad cable/connection, or a bad LNB. Probably bad LNB
> 
> Try swapping the cables for the satellite tuners, and see if the problem moves to the other tuner.


See, that's the funny thing. Both cables work fine on my H20, and the problem doesn't swap when I swap cables. The HR20-700 shows searching for signal In 2 not In 1 and In 2 has perfect tranceiver reception.

I think it's just a majorly FUBAR'd HR20 at this point. I've even tried the super duper cleaner reset to factory defaults to no avail.

I'm happily watching on my H20 on either cable (both work right with all channels HD,SD,Locals).

The firmware update just FUBAR'D my HR20...


----------



## SatireWolf (Mar 7, 2007)

SatireWolf said:


> See, that's the funny thing. Both cables work fine on my H20, and the problem doesn't swap when I swap cables. The HR20-700 shows searching for signal In 2 not In 1 and In 2 has perfect tranceiver reception.
> 
> I think it's just a majorly FUBAR'd HR20 at this point. I've even tried the super duper cleaner reset to factory defaults to no avail.
> 
> ...


One more note, between RBR's it the search for satelite swaps between In 1 and In 2 except the odd thing is I haven't swapped cables...

Since everything works on multiple drops in my house on my H20, and the HR20 doesn't work on any drops in the house (I checked multiples now), I assume that it was hosed by the firmware update. DTV has another HR20 on the way and I assume it will be fine after it gets it's 0x145 medicine. I'm hoping it will come pre-updated, but they're normally a revision or 3 behind. The one I have is the third refurbished unit, so it's not too surprising that it has failed.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

SatireWolf said:


> See, that's the funny thing. Both cables work fine on my H20, and the problem doesn't swap when I swap cables. The HR20-700 shows searching for signal In 2 not In 1 and In 2 has perfect tranceiver reception.
> 
> I think it's just a majorly FUBAR'd HR20 at this point. I've even tried the super duper cleaner reset to factory defaults to no avail.
> 
> ...


Sounds like what my old HR10-250 used to occassionally, drop channels or the entire 2nd tuner. I could get it back to normal with a re-boot.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have noticed several audio dropouts on hd channels ( mpeg2) espn, tnt hd, last couple of days. Local mpeg4 seem to be fine. I have hdmi hooked up to my tv, never had a problem with hdmi before either.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

SatireWolf said:


> So... I recently moved into a brand new house, and had scheduled a month in advance to have the 'mover's connection' setup (but still had a 2 week lead out past when I moved, go go horrible staffing of the DFW area). Anyways, I requested a senior technician, and the guy they sent was reasonably knowledgeable, but really didn't have a clue at all how the technology worked, or what he was really doing. But he did manage to get a dead locked on point with a pole mounted AU9 (SM2 on the box) slimline dish on a pole mount.
> 
> Long story short... So we got all the channels working after 2 RBR's (the HR20 had been off the air for 2 weeks) and I proceeded to watch a few recorded show's I had missed before I unplugged it to move.
> 
> ...


I had the alternating 0 transponder thing happen to me with one of the downloads. I think it was 012a, but can't remember for sure. I went through all the gyrations. Reformatted. Nothing. This is when I learned to force a download. Redownloaded and all was well again. Don't know if you've tried to force a download, but its probably worth a try.

Meanwhile, 0x145 hosed one of my HR20s too. Lost "HD" basically. Neither HDMI or Component output is working. Output is blue monochrome. New receiver ships out tomorrow.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

houskamp said:


> Still have "super pillarbox".. First seen in 141.. like the HR20 forgot to send the 16:9 flag.. get 2 sets of pillars on a horisontaly crushed 4:3 with 4:3 channel tuned.. Had to turn off 480p to 'fix'
> settings: native on 480p/720p


Mine is doing this exact same thing!!! I'm glad to hear I'm not alone... I've spoken with directv 3 times about this... I'm acutally on hold right now on my 4th call... I don't think anyone has actually understood what I'm trying to tell them... The fix I have found is to go into the settings and take it off of pillar box and set it to stretch... But it seems like it's loosing a little bit of picture quality..


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

ddingle said:


> First I am very happy with the improvements made with the software updates!
> I cannot remember exactly when it started,but after one of the updates, my HR20 would (it continues)not display my local(Minnesota) OTA Fox affiliate KMSP 9-1. Everytime I update the receiver I have to re edit the antenna list as well. It adds a few distant Minnesota channels. When tuning KMSP 9-1 the HR20 indicates "Searching for signal 771". One might think that my reception from the channel is the problem? That is not the case as 9-2 which is a "sub" (non-HD) channel of the same KMSP comes in fine! I have used several HD receivers at home and this is the only time I have had this issue? Any insight or direction would be appreciated.


Thanks to this forum for solving my problem. I reset the zip code and now 9-1 KMSP comes in perfectly. Another Minnesotan(forum member) clued me to the solution.


----------



## bgullicksen (Oct 1, 2006)

So far this release seems very good. Audio and video quality seems better. The only problem I am having is when playing back a show that is currently being recorded e.g. the recording starts and then you go into list and then play the recording so it might be recording 5 or 10 minutes ahead of where you are watching. 

Playing back I experience a lot of constant audio drop outs. If I switch channels and then go back to the live show while it is recording he sound is fine. Going back and playing it while recording, constant audio dropouts.

I hope that makes sense.

-Bill


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Was recording Amazing Race on MPEG4 feed and also recording Planet Earth on Discovery HD. Well, both shows ended at 9:00 p.m., but I noticed the record light was still on the HR20. I went to my To Do List and it showed that Amazing race from 8:00 -9:00 was still recording even though it was about 9:05. I let it go a little longer to see if it would stop on its own, but it kept recording even though Amazing Race was over and Cold Case was now on. I had to manually stop the recording or else I think it would have gone until the disk was full.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> Was recording Amazing Race on MPEG4 feed and also recording Planet Earth on Discovery HD. Well, both shows ended at 9:00 p.m., but I noticed the record light was still on the HR20. I went to my To Do List and it showed that Amazing race from 8:00 -9:00 was still recording even though it was about 9:05. I let it go a little longer to see if it would stop on its own, but it kept recording even though Amazing Race was over and Cold Case was now on. I had to manually stop the recording or else I think it would have gone until the disk was full.


There was 2 amazing race episodes tonight.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Not sure where to post this Huntsville, Al DMA, I have lost signal on OTA 25-1 and 25-2 (771 error) on my HR-20. I checked the signal strength on the HR=20 and it said 83% on tuner 1 and 0% on tuner 2, I then checked all my other OTA stations and signal strength was good and roughly the same on both tuners.

Here's where it gets strange, I checked 25-1 and 25-2 on my computer's MYHD card (OTA tuner card) and got a great signal off 25-1 and -2 at 85%. The MYHD card is connected to the same antenna as the HR-20. Finally, I went upstairs to check my H-10. No signal on 25-1 or 25-2. Anyone have any ideas?


EDIT: rechecked channels Mon. morning they are back


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, this problem was present with my first HR20 for at least 4 or 5 months, then it was fixed under the last few software releases, and now it's back. I recorded Wrestlemania on both HR20s, on channel 123. When I tried to playback, both HR20s just showed a black screen. I tried a RBR on my livingroom unit to see if that would change it......nope! Under the status bar it shows "02:01", and the status bar does not move at all when FFWing or anything! This really irritates me, it was fixed, and now it's acting up again.


----------



## g4jedi (Aug 21, 2006)

My wife went to pull up the episode of last week's Medium she recorded off SD39 (non-HD)... and to quote her... "G_d F_cking D_mmit!!!!" Black screen of death. See... this is the second time this has happened with this particular show (I reported that incident here as well). The first time was with the previous software. We were hoping things were on the up with this version.... until yesterday... when the damn thing locked up after deleting a show and going back to live TV. That friggin lockup pattern is what ALWAYS happens. As I download the TV show via BitTorrent, like I have done too many times because of the HR20 effing up, I have to admit that my patience with this beast is wearing very thin!


----------



## billgrayny (Jan 20, 2007)

billgrayny said:


> Caller ID worked for a while yesterday after the automatic 145 download. But then it stopped in mid-afternoon.
> 
> CID worked fine for me up until 13?, but has been flaky since then. Typically it works for a while and then stops. Right now my log is not full. Phone test has never failed. Phone line is VOIP. CID on phone is ok.
> 
> I'll try RBR later today and see what that does.


Reset from menu restored operation of CID.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> I have a feeling this has to do with your Internal TV settings and not entirely to do with the HR20. Seems as if you're getting one Pillar bar from the HR20 and then another from your TV. Mess around with your TV MENU settings to find the appropriate setting. If it doesn't work, I'll try and look up your manual and see if I can see something...
> 
> Is this your TV? -->KDS-R60XBR1


Hi Andy

I've messed around with the HR20 and have disabled the 480 settings all together and it is acting normally again. Seems something has changed in the way D$ is sending format information that is messing with the screen format.

KC


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

:nono2: Since the new download I have experienced pixelation of OTA locals with 90% (and above) signal strength, seems to occur most with scene changes and just a "tearing" somewhere in the frame or many times in the bottom 20%. In addition, I can not record 2 sat channels, it tells me I have a conflict. This even happens if it is one sat channel or 1 OTA, it says I must tune to the channel being recorded or it will be canceled. Once the recording has begun I can change channels, but when I get to the highest OTA, I get a conflict message regardless of whether I am recording sat or OTA. I have had only minor problems with other releases (same as others) but this 145 release has "screwed the pooch" on my HR20. I'm getting really perturbed with having to enter channel numbers in 2 and 3 times from the keypad to get it to change to the channel.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

After extensive weekend testing of build 0x145:

No problems with trickplay
No problems with missed recordings
No problems with audio drops (even when live)
No overall pink screens
No problems with active channels
No Caller ID issues

All tests are positive, temperature is running normal... in other words another successful build!

Congrats to the developers, your long hours are paying off! In my opinion I think we're ready for some new stuff.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HD AV said:


> :nono2: Since the new download I have experienced pixelation of OTA locals with 90% (and above) signal strength, seems to occur most with scene changes and just a "tearing" somewhere in the frame or many times in the bottom 20%. In addition, I can not record 2 sat channels, it tells me I have a conflict. This even happens if it is one sat channel or 1 OTA, it says I must tune to the channel being recorded or it will be canceled. Once the recording has begun I can change channels, but when I get to the highest OTA, I get a conflict message regardless of whether I am recording sat or OTA. I have had only minor problems with other releases (same as others) but this 145 release has "screwed the pooch" on my HR20. I'm getting really perturbed with having to enter channel numbers in 2 and 3 times from the keypad to get it to change to the channel.


Have you tried resetting and then running a system test?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Generally good testing results over the weekend, no OTA pixellation in NCAA.

CID continues to work just fine.

Several recordings of movies (HD Channels/Universal etc), chopped the ending of the movie...I mean really chopped, so much so that he closing scenes were completely missing. This is, no doubt, a guide issue, but it should be straightened out, is it can be very annoying to the wife.

(I know this has been discussed extensively in other threads, with other releases)


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, annoying wives have been discussed in many other threads.


----------



## trojanralphie (Feb 6, 2007)

I am in Las Vegas and the digital channel 3 over the air locations show in the guide but return 771 message when selecting them. The satellite analog and digital channel 3,s work fine. Channels 5 (Fox), 8 (CBS) 13 (ABC) and 21 & 33 (Ind.) work fine for both satellite and OTA. Any idea when this may be fixed?
The antennae setup finds 32digital channels for channel 3; 3.1 (NBC feed) and 3.2 (SW US weather). The guide shows them as gray ( the satellite feeds are blue in the guide) and when selecting the info bar contains the correct info but the 771 message remains on the bottom of the screen and no picture. I did an antennae re install after the last software download with no change ( although a local independent channel (33) did start working. When selecting 33 ota, the picture comes right in but the 771 message appears for a few seconds and then goes away. That doesn't happen on any other ota channel. Using 2 HR20-700's.


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

I do not know if this is an HR20 issue or a problem with the feed (I also posted this in the HDMI thread)

** The problem you are having*
I've noticed audio sync problems with Law & Order SVU (NBC, Channel 11 in SF Bay Area). Since I only watch this after it's been recorded, I don't know if it's the feed, recording or limited to HD feed.

** When it started (if something changed in a certain version of the software)*
I'm running 0x145, but I saw it in a previous version - can't remember which...

** What you have done to try to correct it (any type of testing you did)*
Switched to live TV then back to recorded show - it "seemed" to get better, but not 100% in sync.

** HDMI->HDMI; HDMI->DVI (if there is a converter, please list);*
HR20 -> HDMI -> Denon AVR-4806 -> HDMI -> DVI -> Fujitsu Plasma

** Make/Model of the TV (and if possible the firmware version on your TV)*
Fujitsu: P55XHA30WS

** If you are using a switcher (be it a dedicated switcher, or an AMP)... make/model and firmware version (if possible)*
Denon AVR-4806 A/V Receiver

** Any other comments that you think will help identify the issue*
Using TV as monitor only - audio through Denon and connected speakers

lj
__________________


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I now have an OTA recording of MPEG4 WGN news.
some pixelation.
Major audio Synch problems (could not correct, but this was a recording)
Fantastic picture, much better then MPEG2.
audio dropouts (3)

Antique


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

jdmac29 said:


> I have noticed several audio dropouts on hd channels ( mpeg2) espn, tnt hd, last couple of days. Local mpeg4 seem to be fine. I have hdmi hooked up to my tv, never had a problem with hdmi before either.


ESPN may not be you. Seems a LOT of people are getting them for ESPN and even ESPN announcers last night apologized for audio problems.


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

I have noticed that since the 0145 Firmware, I am seeing the Late show with David Letterman start at the proper time, but ends about 1 minute short.
Don't know if it is releated to the release, or my local MPEG4 station (WIAT ch 42),
but every recording since the 0145 release is short.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Add me to the list of people who had the super pillar box issue. On my Sony, if I were to press 'Display' it would show "4:3". 

This first affected the display this morning though. All 16:9 channels were pillar boxed and all 4:3 channels were squeezed with an additional verticall panels.

A reset restored the proper aspect ratio although it still says "4:3" on the TV when I hit the Display button. I know the HR10 always did that (flag error) with my Sony but the HR20 didn't...until now.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

*Is this a new issue? *Padding a program while it's still recording does not update the progress bar for the new total recording duration.

*Description: * I was recording today's Yankees baseball game and I was watching it from My Playlist. When I chose to record the game, I originally did not pad it, but decided while I was watching it to add 1/2 an hour padding.

I pressed INFO, chose MORE INFO, chose RECORDING, and added an extra 1/2 hour to the stop time. The recording continued to play the entire time, and when I returned to the game full-screen (still in the recording), I noticed the progress bar did not expand by the extra half-an-hour of padding that I just added. Instead, the progress bar was still sized for 3 hours - the original length of the recording.

When I finally caught up to live and went past the 3 hour mark, the bottom "you-are-here" tick mark indicator was counting 3:01, 3:02, ... 3:05, etc., but the tick mark couldn't really advance, because it was at the end of the 3 hour bar.

The only way I could get the bar to update to show the true duration (as changed by the padding) was to press STOP, return to My Playlist, and then press PLAY again. When I did this, the progress bar finally showed a length of 3.5 hours and the "you-are-here" indicator showed I was at 3:05, right where I left off.

*What it should do:* Changing padding while watching a program still recording should immediately update the progress bar to show the new duration of the program being recorded.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

drew2k said:


> *Is this a new issue? *Padding a program while it's still recording does not update the progress bar for the new total recording duration.
> 
> *Description: * I was recording today's Yankees baseball game and I was watching it from My Playlist. When I chose to record the game, I originally did not pad it, but decided while I was watching it to add 1/2 an hour padding.
> 
> ...


I have found it easier to go to the guide and record the next program and maybe the program after that. Worked on TiVos. The trouble with baseball games is they could go for 20 or more innings. Fortunately I watch the Yankees and Yes always does a rebroadcast of the game in the morning, which is when I watch the night games. Dogs get me up a 7:30 every morning. Took them two days to get used to DST and I thought I was going to get an extra hour of sleep every day.

Rich


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I have found it easier to go to the guide and record the next program and maybe the program after that. Worked on TiVos. The trouble with baseball games is they could go for 20 or more innings. Fortunately I watch the Yankees and Yes always does a rebroadcast of the game in the morning, which is when I watch the night games. Dogs get me up a 7:30 every morning. Took them two days to get used to DST and I thought I was going to get an extra hour of sleep every day.
> 
> Rich


I think you are missing the point there, Rich. The progress bar absolutely should update. And that is, in fact, how the TiVo worked.

Aside: Way back in the day, when the _TiVo_ was new, extending a recording in progress was _one_ of the things you could do to crash it. Anyone remember that?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> I think you are missing the point there, Rich. The progress bar absolutely should update. And that is, in fact, how the TiVo worked.
> 
> Aside: Way back in the day, when the _TiVo_ was new, extending a recording in progress was _one_ of the things you could do to crash it. Anyone remember that?


Right - I was writing about the program length and the progrress bar while recording.

By the way - I think I may have posted my issue in the HDMI issues thread, so thanks to whichever moderator moved it to the "regular" issues thread! :up:


----------



## jaybertx (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok, I think this was a fluke but it's kinda funny so I thought I would post it. 

Recording "The Amazing Race" on CBS MP4 feed Sunday night. There were two episodes that night and both recorded from Series Link.

I pulled up my list of recordings and started the first episode. Somehow even though the progress showed it was at the beginning of the show, it started playing half way through the episode. So I pressed rewind all the way to 4x. 

This is the funny part. It rewound all the way to the beginning of the show but showed "0:-29" in the time of the progress bar. I watched the entire episode and it recorded fine. It cut off at about "0:30" though as you'd expect since it started at "0:-29". The funny thing is, the second episode was the same exact way! 

So I went to my second HR-20 and checked (AR is recording on both). The time and progress bars were 100% fine...


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Had 4 Baseball matches scheduled for recording, and two of them were canceled. 
When I look in the history, for the two canceled it is notified, canceled by the viewer (of course I did not do that). One of the canceled games was a manual scheduled and the other one was Cubs - Reds on ESPN 2 HD. There was another manual schedule that is recording right now and works fine and I will see if the other one (Rangers - Angels on ESPN) will be recorded as well.

But as it was mentioned in other threads, there is some problem with the TO DO LIST, with some shows being canceled by the system.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

jaybertx said:


> Ok, I think this was a fluke but it's kinda funny so I thought I would post it.
> 
> Recording "The Amazing Race" on CBS MP4 feed Sunday night. There were two episodes that night and both recorded from Series Link.
> 
> ...


Not a fluke, jaybertx. A common problem in older sw versions, but haven't seen it in a while. Too bad, thought that one was licked. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## bill596 (Dec 15, 2006)

145 was auto downloaded to me here in San Jose CA @ 1:53AM Friday 3/30 and hung up on the Step 1 "Checking satellite configuration" until I noticed it Sunday eve (4/1) at 9 PM. Naturally I missed the Sharks games I had scheduled for Fri PM and Sun PM. After a RBR all seems well now. Left early Friday for a weekend of amatuer racing at Infineon raceway. I used the history file to see what had occurred. If the last available forced CE was 145, then that was what was already on the system. As in other posts the TO DO LIST shows cancelled recordings but they were not by the user. I have noticed before that these seem to occur if the are scheduled and then the guide is reloaded and doesn't have the show listed until more guide is loaded. Like the show was scheduled on Monday to record on Saturday, on Thursday the system is reset and the guide doesn't have the Saturday info yet so the system cancels the recording.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Update to Post #77

*Native Issues*
I've had this issue recently with Native ON. When switching from an SD channel to an MPEG2 HD channel I get improper display. I took a movie of it changing from channel 264 BBC to 70 HBOHD. Native ON, Stretch mode. Is not always repeatable. See attatched WMP Video

Lines at top of screen - Sadly, this I believe is normal broadcasting Issues
Line at bottom of screen - Only active when Issue is present
Picture is out of focus.


----------



## Halsey101 (May 3, 2006)

I have noticed a couple times now with OX145, when I first turn my HR20 and TV on, and hit the "info" button, it shows the wrong title and wrong time on the banner screen.. I have to change the channel, then it will correct itself.. For example, tonight I turned on the HR20 and TV at about 7;45pm, and the banner said "The Big Story with John Gibson" and the time said 4:00pm to 5:00pm.. It should have read "The O'Reilly Factor" and the time should have been 7:00pm to 8:00pm.. I also just relised my caller ID quit working..


----------



## dj76116 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have the same problems and most who do with the update (0X145).

When pausing a recording, the paused recording flashes from behind the screensaver.

No longer can use single digits to change channels. hitting 5 now means hitting 005 to change channels.

Same piller box problem. 4:3 now is surrounded by a black border and that is surrounded by a gray border and squished. Had to change the display setting on the TV (LG Plasma) from resolution determined by program to 16:9

There's problally more, but these are the biggies. Not a good release. Mentioned it to D** when I was discussing the ESPN thing and they kinda blew me off. No way to treat an A-List customer.


----------



## Eiderlon (Jan 10, 2007)

Never got this message before until the 0x145 download - Now it has happened twice in one week. Most recently on tonight's episode of 24.

VERY FRUSTRATING!


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Lots of audio problems when watching Prison Break last night on Fox Channel 5 MPEG4 out of NY. Less problems when watching 24 on same channel. When watching Prison Break we were recording another channel at the same time. These shows were being watched while being recorded.


----------



## Halsey101 (May 3, 2006)

I have SUPERCROSS set up as an 'AutoRecord'. I have it set to 'BOTH' on EPISODE TYPE, and it does not record ANY of the Supercross races.. I must say, that this is the worst release yet for me..


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Minor ,but still present audio/video dropouts.One while watching recording of 24 on ota Fox 32-1. Recording of Dancing With The Stars was flawless on ota ABC7-1
While watching local ota news on 7-1,FF thru commercials,and had audio/video dropout once I stopped FF, after that all was well.For me this issue just keeps getting better and better with each update.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

This release is a step back as far as audio stutter is concerned. Both on 24 last night and Dancing with the stars audio stuttering occurs frequently, once sometimes twice per minute and is extremely annoying. This is on MPEG4 NY locals.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

A theory on the superpillars:

Ever since 145, my sony TV is reporting all resolutions as 4X3, even 720p and 1080i (HDMI, XBR960, native on).

Perhaps some TV's are misenterpreting the bad signal coming from the HR20?

Oh, and how's this for a weirdo - my FOX has been native locking at 1080i too. (WNYW-DT)


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

sluciani said:


> Having the same issue, on multiple HR20-700's and remotes. /steve
> 
> PS: The new channel numbers are correctly displayed on screen as they are punched in, even though they don't "take". So it's not an IR issue that might be solved by switching to RF.


Ditto. But I will say, it's working more often the first shot than before, down from about 50% not working first shot to about 30%.


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Have you tried resetting and then running a system test?


That was the first thing I tried when experiencing the problem(s). Tuner issue seems to have disappeared last night but still have to enter channel number 2 and 3 times.


----------



## ctwilliams (Aug 25, 2006)

I had a lockup last night. It was tuned to ESPN2HD. Whenever we have rain it lowers a branch in front of the dish enough to obscure the 119 satellite and causes the low signal "light show". 

None of the buttons on the remote worked and neither did any of the front panel buttons.

A RBR fixed it.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Issue = Complete audio loss in middle of a program

My actions at start of program = Pressed pause several time (had to get the kiddies to bed). This was during the first few minutes of the program.

Conditions just prior to issue = Simply watching the program. Not using trick play or coming out of pause when error occurred. The issue occurred about 30 minutes into the program.

Program = Watching Tudors on Showtime HD

Recorded = Yes

Setup = HR20 (0x145) via HDMI to Pioneer VSX-84TXSi (latest F/W & H/W Feb 2007 mfg. date)

Fix = Press pause, then press play


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Getting regular sub-second screen freezes and audio dropouts on SciFi right now. First time since downloading 145. They are ranging from 10sec to 50sec apart. Been going on for about an hour.


----------



## tmmoore (Dec 6, 2006)

Severity: high (lost recording)
When: 8-9pm Sunday 4/1
What Channels: KXAN-DT and KEYE-DT simultaneous recording (no padding on start)

Description: KEYE-DT recording of 2nd hour of Amazing Race was blank and no amount of trick play could get it to play. 1st hour was recorded properly. 

firmware level: 0x145
comments: First blank recording in many releases. But caller-id now works. Hopefully good recordings and caller-id are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

bret4 said:


> Lots of audio problems when watching Prison Break last night on Fox Channel 5 MPEG4 out of NY. Less problems when watching 24 on same channel. When watching Prison Break we were recording another channel at the same time. These shows were being watched while being recorded.


I also experienced tons of audio problems during Prison Break, MPEG4 out of NY. I had recorded it while watching something else. When I was watching it today, happening about every 30 seconds for the first 40 minutes or so, it seemed to make this sound, geez, how can I explain it. Almost like a person rolling an "r" when speaking Spanish. "Rrrrrr."

Is that the same problem you encountered, bret4?

The last 15 minutes or so and most of 24 were improved.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Got bit by the sports package bug . Set up the Tigers/Blue Jays game yesterday just *TWO HOURS* before the game and it didn't record!!! Did I mention ?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Maybe a bug or maybe just overlooked in the design of the feature.

Have two HR20's, both solid operation with no major problems but here's what I see on both.

* MPEG4 HD banner shows Yellow button "English DD"
* SD MPEG2 channel banner shows Blue Button "Mini Guide"
* OTA HD channel banner shows Blue Button "Mini Guide"

*= CBS or NBC or ABC or FOX

If the MPEG4 is rebroadcast of the OTA source, why doesn't OTA have the Yellow button and "English DD"? And I have confirmed OTA HD is English DD. And the HR20 even passes the DD on OTA as well. Just doesn't display it in the banner as it does on MPEG4.

And while the blue button does bring up the Mini Guide on all channels, yellow does nothing but "thump".


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Manual Recording ch 768 (NHL CI) from 4:30p for 3:00. Started playback at 4:52. Black screen but audio was good. Tried 2 skips forward, still Black screen. FF to 21 minutes in, still Black screen. Exited recording to live TV on 87. Restarted playback and all was well. Rrewound to start of recording and played back without issue.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

missparker10 said:


> I also experienced tons of audio problems during Prison Break, MPEG4 out of NY. I had recorded it while watching something else. When I was watching it today, happening about every 30 seconds for the first 40 minutes or so, it seemed to make this sound, geez, how can I explain it. Almost like a person rolling an "r" when speaking Spanish. "Rrrrrr."
> 
> Is that the same problem you encountered, bret4?
> 
> The last 15 minutes or so and most of 24 were improved.


Yep, same thing here. Like Rrrrrufflels have rrrrrriddddges. :eek2:\

I also want to know How Do You Stop An Exploding Man?


----------



## cwills (Mar 28, 2007)

I've had the HR20-750 for the past week and ran into my first problem today.

I had scheduled it to record the National Geographic Sneak Preview this morning (11am ET?). When I got home the screen saver was on. Hitting a button on the remote brought up a black screen with 3 options, buy, record and buy later, and one other option which I don't remember. I tried hitting exit a couple of times but the same screen remained. I then tried changing the channel. The channel number changed but the channel information would not. I then went into the list and tried to play a recorded show to see if that would correct the problem. The recorded show started playing in the small sub window in the top right of the screen and then I lost all control of the remote. The show continued to play in the sub screen. I had to RBR to restore everything back to normal. I checked my list of recorded programs and nothing recorded after 11am.

I guess I won't try to record the sneak previews any more.

Edit: Should have mentioned I tried to record this on channel 98.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

IIRC 98 is also a HD-PPV channel at times.

So what may have happened is that after the show was over... a PPV program was offered and that is what it got stuck on.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

brott said:


> That's good to hear. At least part of the problem has been fixed.


Wouldn't you know it ... The same LiveTV Buffer Bug that I spoke of reared its ugly head again today.

Today, I came home and switched over to my HR20 that is connected to HDMI. Sure enough it was "locked up" with a frozen image and a time-bar that was reading 2:42 thru 3:12am (it is currently 6:20pm). After hitting 30SS a few times, the video started playing. This was video from from 3am that was still paused from this morning. No one was awake at 3am, so the HR20 paused itself for whatever reason.

I managed to 4xFF all the way until 7am and finally decided to change the channel and then change it back because I didn't want to wait another 10 minutes to catch up to real time. However, I'm sure that the real Live TV buffer would have been available once I was within 90 minutes of real time.

You'll note the abbreviated green bar on the the screen. This seems to happen when the 'pointer' is way behind in the Live TV buffer. All of the Forward Trick Play operations seemed to work properly, but any Rewind Trick Play operations failed miserably (this should be expected).

So, the bottom line .... I created a 15-HOUR Live TV buffer today. Let's just forget about that silly 90-minute buffer


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sure if this is a 145 issue, or one that's been around. I was in the ToDo list and selected the top item, American Idol, which was about 30 minutes into the recording. The screen split into the usual blue options menu on the left and program description on the right, but when I selected "Play", nothing happened. I exited and started all over again. TODO list, select Idol, Play. Again, nothing happned. It was as if I never pressed the button. I finally went to "list" and selected Idol and it played normally.

/steve


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

What do most people mean when they post just "audio problems". out of sync or drop out? Or both? 

I'm familiar with the sync. complaint but are there many complaints about the video being fine but audio dropping out for 1-2 seconds? I have the HR20 hooked via optical to a yamaha receiver and when it cuts out the receiver displays "pro-logic" instead of "dolby digital" meaning lost signal. I'd expect this due to a lost signal but I think it's weird that the audio drops but the video does not.


----------



## budgoo (Feb 14, 2007)

Tonight when I started watching the recording of "The Unit" the strangest thing happened. For the first 4 minutes the video was fine. During that 4 minute timeframe the background audio (jeep engines revving, crickets chirping, etc.) was audible. Never a blip at all. However, the audio of the characters talking was not there. Their lips moved, but nary a word. All that time the backgound audio was present. 

I FF'ed past the commercial and everything was fine from that point to the end. Very strange!!!

Should note that my local affiliate for CBS is not offered via D* in HD, so I was using OTA through the HR20 tuners. Both tuners usually show 100* signal strength on CBS HD. We did experience some rough weather during that timeframe, but the video was excellent from beginning to end.

Strange indeed!!!


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

bret4 said:


> Yep, same thing here. Like Rrrrrufflels have rrrrrriddddges. :eek2:\
> 
> I also want to know How Do You Stop An Exploding Man?


Rrrrrruffles have rrrrrriddddges is a very good way to explain it.  Sometimes you can hear it but not voice it well. Nice job. 

About the exploding man.......guess we have to make sure he still has a head.


----------



## Baxter Mccloud (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm having the channel change bug to. Have to sometimes enter channel number 3 times. Also getting in OTA is harder.
Oh well, 3 months glitch free. Something had to have happened eventually. I'm sure D* will fix it next upgrade.


----------



## jpellech (Aug 25, 2006)

Haven't got a chance to read all the posts, but have seen some of the same issues I have.
1. Channel change bug.
2. Guide toggle takes me to channel filters maybe 25% of time
3. Caller ID not working

prior to this software update, the only issue I had was the channel change one.


----------



## pbielski (Feb 21, 2007)

0x145 has been working great for me until last night. I wanted to wait until after the Fox shows yesterday to see if any of the audio problems returned. They didn't on Fox, but the did on WMAR 2, ABC Baltmore, MPEG 4.

While watching Dancing last night we had the entire assortment of audio problems: complete audio drops, "Rrrrrruffles have rrrrrriddddges", etc. There were also periods of "crackling" with the DD on the rear speakers. We also had several periods of pixilation. They weren't constant, but did occur frequently enough to be anoying.

We also had a strange lock-up of sorts coming out of FF. Hitting "play" the system just froze. I was able to Rewind, FF and Play after a bit playback resumed.

Until these issues last night, 0x145 has been performing great. The Native On switching times have been greatly improved, about 2 seconds SD-SD or HD-HD, and about 4 seconds SD-HD or HD-SD. Picture quality has been excellent on my Pansonic monitor, via HDMI.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

Both my units have the channel change bug.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

First audio drops to report with 0x145. 

Generally when I do get audio drops they are on KNBC-MPEG4 and this is no exception. 

Watching KNBC-MPEG4 completely live from 7:15 - 8:00 PM PDT. After the first instance of using trickplay (got the big drink at dinner, you do the math) I had 3 audio drops after catching back up to live. After the third I jumped back 6 seconds and the problem disappeared. 

This is an ongoing issue since my first install under version 0xCC. It has gotten considerably better, and is easy to deal with.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Watched recording of NCIS,no problems.Audio/Video dropout on recording of Dancing With The Stars OTA 7-1 one time after FF thru commercials rest of recording was fine.Watching Channel 7 news on 7-1 ABC OTA,live on buffer after FF thru commercials multiple audio dropouts,after I changed channels and went back to channel 7-1 everything ok.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Was playing some MP3s over the HR-20 last night, first chance I got with the new SW release. After the 3rd song started playing I was disconnected from the server. This was after about 10 mintues. Of course this was about a 7 minute song. Prior to the song ending I pressed the yellow button to change over the control to the video. At that point the song ended and I OK'd on the server logged off message. After that I was unable to stop the song. I even put the unit in stand by but the song played on. Short of doing an RBR I was stuck listening to the song. After the song ended the audio came back on from the channel I was watching and everything was fine.


----------



## mateom199 (Sep 14, 2006)

Ugh...
0x145:

Been trying to record Planet Earth on Discovery HD.
I have not been able to record a full episode without a lockup and reboot happening.

I have reformatted/cleared everything, still getting the reboot/lockup.
Also happens occasionally on local OTA PBS station, although its been happening
less since I got x145.

For an HD box, D*'s sure making it hard to watch HD....


----------



## 9aces9 (Dec 30, 2006)

Since 0X145 update have to input channel numbers up to 3 times before receiver changes channels. Prior to this problem only had a couple of rbr's since installation in December.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Black screen when I double dash deleted a recording from List view. When I brought up channel listings using the Guide and selected a channel, TV screen went black. Could navigate throughout the Menu but no live TV or recordings were viewable.
Ran System Test and it passed, then changed Native to Off but still no picture.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

9aces9 said:


> Since 0X145 update have to input channel numbers up to 3 times before receiver changes channels. Prior to this problem only had a couple of rbr's since installation in December.


Same here. Had no problem with changing channels without having to press "Enter," but since 0x145 I sometimes have to press a channel number 3 to 4 times before it will change.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

I have had the channel changing problem starting with one of the early 13x releases, so I don't think it's something that has been introduced with 145.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

My HR20 has been rebooting itself for some unknown reason every few days (at least 3 times) since getting 0x145. I posted this elsewhere and it seems that I'm not alone others have stated they are seeing the same thing. I was asked if this was temp related I don't believe it is since the temp has been 120 - 125º. Last time it happened was this morning at about 08:20 at which the internal temp was reported as 120º.

I've also been having some serious issues with my local HD's but I think that is a dish alignment issue that D* is coming out for AGAIN tomorrow. 

Other then that I've got the same programs set to record on the HR20 and on my SD D* TiVO and the HR20 has been missing a lot of new episodes which is a real bummer.

Oh yeah - Caller ID has been working fine for me.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Okay...better thread for this...

Can people who have HD-premiums and MPEG4 locals test out closed captioning for me and let us know what they find? People are telling me still significant garbling issues.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

My Caller ID has died again. CID will work (most of the time) for a few days after a reset, then it jest stops completely. This is becoming very frustrating. CID has always worked and still works on my H20.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Okay...better thread for this...
> 
> Can people who have HD-premiums and MPEG4 locals test out closed captioning for me and let us know what they find? People are telling me still significant garbling issues.


Morning, Mr. Meister --

So far no significant CC issues on MPEG-4 locals in the Los Angeles DMA. At this point I'm actually more satisfied with CC from the DVR than from the TV, owing to the size, font and opacity choices.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

ODiN91 said:


> I noticed when I finished watching a recording (Shark, MPEG4) that my live buffer on CH 13 was just starting. I was also recording Numb3rs on KCBS at 10pm tonight, so I thought perhaps that was confusing the DVR.
> 
> I don't remember this happening prior to this release. There was always a full live buffer to come back to after watching a recording.


So, I'm watching the game and my wife walks in and says "Lets watch _Jericho_." I said "OK." It was recorded, so I went to the LIST. Watched about half the episode and returned to live TV. But wait.....

There is no buffer. It just starts when I exited my recording. Well, now I'm MAD.

A few min. later the wife comes back and we start watching the recording again(same one).
Episode over back to live TV. But wait........

THERE IS NO BLEEPING LIVE BUFFER. It just starts when I exited my recording.

Oh look, the Mets are up 3 runs. Lets rewind and find out how.

*OH WAIT....I CAN'T BECAUSE THERE IS NO BLEEPING LIVE BUFFER!!!*
OK, I trying to deal with no DLB. It's been hard but I'll just keep waiting/hoping. 
*DLB ASIDE, I WANT MY BLEEPING SINGLE BLEEPING LIVE BLEEPING BUFFER!!!!! *

I don't think it unreasonable to expect to have ONE LIVE BUFFER. 
I was actually promised one. D* says I can pause and rewind live TV. *OH WAIT....NOT ALWAYS!!!!
I WANT THAT ONE-AND-ONLY LIVE BUFFER TO WORK CORRECTLY!
BLEEPING BLEEPITY BLEEP BLEEP!!!!!!!*

HERE'S HOW IT WENT.....
The recording was _Jericho_-MPEG4. Started watching it from the LIST at about 8:30pm while it was still recording. At the time I had been watching the Mets game on Ch.625-SD. It was almost/quasi/sudo live because I had previously paused and then caught up during commercials(as close as it can anyway). About 9:10pm we stopped watching (now nothing is recording) and the Live Buffer starts at 9:10pm. Afew min. later my wife comes back. We go back to the list to watch the rest of _Jerico_. We finish watching at 9:29pm and...yup you guessed it, the buffer starts at 9:29pm.

Specs:
HR20-700 - 0x145
HDMI to Magnavox 42MF231D/37
Phone line connected
Not networked
BBC's installed
OA antenna(only get 1 channel but hey...)

Mike


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

lamontcranston said:


> Morning, Mr. Meister --
> 
> So far no significant CC issues on MPEG-4 locals in the Los Angeles DMA. At this point I'm actually more satisfied with CC from the DVR than from the TV, owing to the size, font and opacity choices.


I'm guessing that on locals, CC issues depend on the local station and how it handles the MPEG4.

Anyone test HD-Premiums?


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

funhouse69 said:


> My HR20 has been rebooting itself for some unknown reason every few days (at least 3 times) since getting 0x145. I posted this elsewhere and it seems that I'm not alone others have stated they are seeing the same thing. I was asked if this was temp related I don't believe it is since the temp has been 120 - 125º. Last time it happened was this morning at about 08:20 at which the internal temp was reported as 120º.
> 
> I've also been having some serious issues with my local HD's but I think that is a dish alignment issue that D* is coming out for AGAIN tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Are your local HD's totally gone or do you get them most of the time.

I have had the issue pop up again for me with this update where my HD Locals come in 95% of the time, but once or twice a week, they just pixelate and go to gray screen. The times I have called D*, they say my signal readings are fine - just check my setup - never any resolution. I can go 4-5 days w/ no issues, then it will strike for 10-60 minutes - going back to normal after awhile or a RBR.

I


----------



## tmmoore (Dec 6, 2006)

Severity: high (corrupt recording)
When: 9-10pm Wednesday 4/4
What Channels: KXAN-DT and KEYE-DT simultaneous recording (no padding on start) watched KEYE with recording in progress, 19 minute initial lag to live. 

Description: KEYE-DT recording of Lost would temporarily freeze (2-4sec's) and multiple audio drop outs

firmware level: 0x145
comments: First disruptive playback in many releases. But caller-id now works. Hopefully good recordings and caller-id are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

Didn't see this reported:

I've got a bunch of Judge Judy episodes that are 30 minutes in length, but when the program finishes the progress indicator at the bottom says it's 21 minutes in. And then I get the "delete/no delete" dialog.

So it seems like something a little screwy with the progress indicator? This would be an MPEG4 local being recorded.


----------



## KitchMD (Aug 27, 2006)

Still having network problems. It will play only 2-3 songs and then disconnects, as a number of other people have mentioned.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

I still get short audio dropouts. Mostly on FOX OTA. This has been going on for quite some time. I think it is worse with this release.


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

forum junkie said:


> Still must punch in channel numbers more than once before it will change channels.


Have the same problem here, and one of my OTA feeds no longer has a signal, but if I hook it directly to the TV, the TV's OTA tuner locks it in just fine.

It reminds me of the problem a few months ago when DirecTV was getting incorrect signal tuner frequencies or something from one of the media services.

Its really quite irritating, now I can't watch Lost or Boston Legal in HD.

KEZI 9-1 out of Eugene, OR. I get 9-2 just fine.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

Had another lock up. 

He is how it happened:

Checked Network settings. Went through looking at IP address, DNS, Network, Internet, etc. Screen went blue except for the PIP picture and unit in not repsonsive. RBR need.

Oh and still no CID.


----------



## mrshermanoaks (Aug 27, 2006)

WHY OH WHY OH WHY CAN'T THIS THING PLAY A SHOW FROM THE BEGINNING????

A newly recorded show, I hit play, and it starts 2 minutes into the show. So tired of this bug....


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

mrshermanoaks said:


> WHY OH WHY OH WHY CAN'T THIS THING PLAY A SHOW FROM THE BEGINNING????
> 
> A newly recorded show, I hit play, and it starts 2 minutes into the show. So tired of this bug....


Perhaps the show starts earlier than the schedule says. CBS Evening News on channel 2 in LA starts at 6:28 rather than 6:30 so I need to set the start time early to catch Katie's opening if I record the show. KNXT has been employing this annoying habit for many years now.

Bill


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mrshermanoaks said:


> WHY OH WHY OH WHY CAN'T THIS THING PLAY A SHOW FROM THE BEGINNING????
> 
> A newly recorded show, I hit play, and it starts 2 minutes into the show. So tired of this bug....


I see this same thing, as well as cutting off at the end of the show, causing critical ending scenes to be missed.

In many cases it is a Guide problem...if the Guide is not right, the HR20 follows the Guide. It has been happening a LOT lately. I don't know if there is another source of the problem or not, but it can be quite annoying.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

First a complaint, not a legitimate bug:

Active and mix channels used to automatically stretch to fill the screen. Sometimes they would jump or jiggle slightly but they did fill the screen. Since about version 0x134 they honor the choice of format that you've selected (Pillar/Stretch/Crop). Some may find this good, but I liked it better the other way. Also I see no reason that Active can't pull zip code data from the system or cache its settings somehow. 

The more legitimate bug:

If you go into a mix channel and push RED to go into "What's Hot" you are supposed to push RED to go back to the mix channel. This works properly. However you can also push EXIT to go back to the mix channel but the interactive features never initialize. I tried this several times. I suggest, either disable this function (EXIT returns to mix channel) or make it work identical to RED. 

Not the biggest deal, but conversely shouldn't be too hard to fix.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Improvements
_*0x145 My Playlist is is now 20% faster than the 6 year-old T60!*_
*Native On Channel Change Speed is best yet but still slower than T60*
*Native Off Channel Change Speed is best yet but still slower than T60*

Issues
Had to reset after download to try to get Caller ID to work again
*Caller ID is Broken and resets will not fix it*
The 30 Second Slip was 1.55 seconds per click through 0x130.
The average time for a 30 Second Skip is still 1.85 seconds since 0x132.

Per Earl's contact, speeds are stable now after 24 hours. Future test can be done sooner.

_Baseline: TiVo Sony TiVo SAT-T60 of March 2001. __The T60 Guide shows 8 channels/screen not 6._

Guide Speed - average time for 20 sequential IR Page Downs in 1080i with animation off
T60 . . ..0.3 sec
0x11B . . 1.7 sec . .After one week
0x12a . . 1.7 sec . .week later after Guide builds
0x132 . ..1.5 sec . .after 84 hours
0x134 . ..1.5 sec . .- no faster
0x13d . ..1.0 sec . .after 6 days - *33% faster!*
0x145 . ..1.0 sec . .- no faster
_*0x145 is 233% slower than the 6 year-old T60*_

My Playlist Speed - average time for for 5 sequential IR Page Down in 1080i
T60 . . ..0.5 sec
0x11B . . 2.3 sec
0x120 . . 2.8 sec . _*23%* *slower*_
0x128 . . 1.8 sec . 22% faster than 0x11B, 36% faster than 0x120
0x12a . . 1.8 sec . ._same painful animations_
0x132 . ..1.8 sec . .after 84 hours - no better
0x134 . ..1.8 sec . .- no better
0x13d . ..0.5 sec . .*72% faster!*
0x145 . ..0.4 sec . .- *Faster than TiVo*
_*0x145 My Playlist is is now 20% faster than the 6 year-old T60!*_

Channel Change Speed -average time to change channels with *Native Mode ON*
. . . . . .HD→HD . SD→SD...HD→SD...SD→HD. 
T60. . . . . .. . . . 2.0 sec
0x11B . 5.5 sec . 5.3 sec . 8.2 sec . 7.4 sec
0x120 . 5.0 sec . 4.7 sec . 5.4 sec . 4.7 sec
0x128 . 4.8 sec . 4.1 sec . 4.8 sec . 4.7 sec
0x12a . 4.3 sec . 4.3 sec . 5.3 sec ..5.9 sec 
0x132 ..3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 5.3 sec ..5.6 sec After 84 hours
0x134 ..3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 5.3 sec ..5.6 sec -7 days later - no better
0x13d ..5.2 sec . 4.2 sec . 5.8 sec ..6.5 sec _*- significantly worse*_
0x13e ..*4.0 sec*. *3.6 sec*. *6.1 **sec*.*6.2 sec* - *mostly improved*
0x145 ..*3.6 sec*. 3.6 sec.. *4.8 sec*.*4.7 sec* - *best speeds so far*
*0x145 is 80% slower than a 6 year-old T60*

Channel Change Speed -average time to change channels with *Native Mode OFF*
. . . . . .HD→HD . SD→SD..HD→SD..SD→HD. 
*T60*. . . . . .. . . . *2.0 sec*
0x11B . 5.5 sec . 5.3 sec . 9.2 sec . 7.4 sec
0x120 . 5.0 sec . 4.7 sec . 5.4 sec . 4.7 sec
0x12a . 4.3 sec . 4.3 sec . 4.6 sec ..4.7 sec 
0x132 . 3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 4.6 sec ..4.3 sec After 84 hours
0x134 . 3.6 sec . 4.0 sec . 4.6 sec ..4.3 sec - no better
0x13d . 3.7 sec . 5.3 sec . 4.7 sec ..5.3 sec - worse
0x13e . *4.9 sec*. 4.3 sec . 4.6 sec ..5.0 sec - 
0x13e . *3.6 sec*. *3.6 sec*. 4.6 sec..*4.3 sec**- best yet!*
_*0x145 is 80% slower than a 6 year-old T60*_

Fast Forward Speeds (Using HDNet Test Pattern)
Time for 2 min. . 10 min. ..10 min. ...60 min 
. . . . . . .FF1 . . . FF2. . . . FF3. . . . FF4
0x120 . 40.0 s ...60.0 s. . 30.1 s. . 35.9 sec
0x145 . 40.0 s ...60.0 s. . 30.0 s. . 36.0 sec no change in any releases since 0x129
. . . . . . .3X . . . 10X. . . . 20X. . . . 100X

Slip ....Amount....Time ..(Average for 10 sequential skips)
0x120 . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec
0x128 . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec - no improvement
0x12a . 34 Sec...1.55 Sec - no improvement
0x132 ..34 Sec..._*1.85 Sec -*__*dramatically worse*_
0x134 ..34 Sec...1.85 Sec - same
0x145 ..34 Sec...1.85 Sec - same
0x13e ..34 Sec...1.85 Sec - same

Replay.Amount..(Average for 20 sequential replays)
0x134 . 119 Sec.. 6 seconds
0x13e . 119 Sec.. 6 seconds - no change in any release since 0x134

Punchlist: Features Tested - Not Yet Completed
1. "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33. 
2. Allow Autorecord by title as promised in the manual on pp. 20 & 31
3. "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33
4. The ability to edit "all the programs" in the Prioritizer (even when there are no upcoming episodes) p. 28.
5. Apply Current/Favorite Channels as a filter to Search for "just what you want to watch" p. 31
6. Allow search "with your desired...keyword" p. 2 (CSI: NY, Bears @ Colts, etc.)
7. Enable the "Videos" menu option under Music & Photos
8. The ability to scan for off air channels p. 78.
*9. 39% are having problems with Caller ID. I never had a problem prior to 0x145.*

- Craig

*Past Test Results* 
_0x13d Test Results_ 03/16/07
_0x134 Test Results_ 03/07/07
_0x132 Test Results_ 02/24/07
_0x130 Rest Results_ 02/17/07
_0x12a Test Results__ 02/10/07_
_0x128 Test Results_ 02/08/07
_0x120 Test Results__ 01/30/07 _
_0x11B Test Results_ 01/23/07


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

hasan said:


> I see this same thing, as well as cutting off at the end of the show, causing critical ending scenes to be missed.
> 
> In many cases it is a Guide problem...if the Guide is not right, the HR20 follows the Guide. It has been happening a LOT lately. I don't know if there is another source of the problem or not, but it can be quite annoying.


Sometimes it's a network problem. The practice of ending shows right before the top of the hour or bottom of the hour in order to quickly transition to the next show has been around for years. If you notice this consistently on one of your shows, pad it with an extra minute or two.

Also, local newscasts are notorious for doing this as well, transitioning from, say, a 5PM newscast to a 6PM newscast that really begins at 5:58.


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

I enabled the one touch guide using the IMANEDGECUTTER search prior to 0x145. Worked fine.

We had a big snowstorm here in the northeast and we lost power for 12+ hours. My UPS only ran a couple of hours so the HR20 went down.

System came back up when power was restored but shortly locked while surfing the guide. I noticed that the one touch guide was off at that point.

I did a RBR and the system has been fine since, but no one touch guide. IMANEDGECUTTER does not work.

Is there now a menu item that I am missing to enable the one touch guide?


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

I was watching on my mother's Hr20 last night and I heard the buzzsaw noise a lot on both Fox and ABC during Lost. And I mean a lot. It was almost unwatchable. Also last week I heard the same buzzsaw noises on my Hr20 in my house. So that's now 2 Hr20s in different houses in the NYC area that have had this problem on multiple channels and these problems have only started occuring since software version 13e. Clearly it's a Directv issue with Mpeg4. It's really bad.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

usually 1 out of every 10 guide presses gives me the old selection guide instead of the actual channel guide. If I exit then hit guide again, it's fine. Still getting the pink arrow.


----------



## paloaltokeith (Apr 4, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> Okay...better thread for this...
> 
> Can people who have HD-premiums and MPEG4 locals test out closed captioning for me and let us know what they find? People are telling me still significant garbling issues.


SF locals in MPEG4 are still unacceptable in caption quality . New problem noticed on ABC (Boston Legal) is that captions disappear for a time period, then re-appear briefly. But, problems on all networks. In general, I would say MPEG4 local captions a bit worse since latest software revision.

HBO captions seem to be good.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> I was watching on my mother's Hr20 last night and I heard the buzzsaw noise a lot on both Fox and ABC during Lost. And I mean a lot. It was almost unwatchable. Also last week I heard the same buzzsaw noises on my Hr20 in my house. So that's now 2 Hr20s in different houses in the NYC area that have had this problem on multiple channels and these problems have only started occuring since software version 13e. Clearly it's a Directv issue with Mpeg4. It's really bad.


I'm getting the "buzzsaw" noise on FOX MPEG-4 as well, but I'm not sure it's just an MPEG-4 issue. When my HR10's upgraded to 6.3C a few weeks ago, I noticed a similar problem with FOX on 88 (MPEG-2). It sounded less like a "buzzsaw" and more like a digitized "hiccup" on the HR10, but I'm pretty sure it was the same problem.

I seems like it may have something to do with the way the new s/w on the HR20's and HR10's are processing FOX's audio, because it wasn't there in 6.3b on my HR10 and in 13e for you. My HR20's were recently installed with 0145, so I have no prior point of comparison.

Or, it could just be a coincidence that FOX is having audio transmission problems that started around the same time 6.3C and 0145 were released, but I think 6.3c predates 0145 by a few weeks. Not sure.

/steve


----------



## billgrayny (Jan 20, 2007)

billgrayny said:


> Reset from menu restored operation of CID.


Yesterday, 4/5 CID quit again. This is the way is has been going - works for a while and then stops.

I suspect a reset from menu or RBR will restore it, but guess I will wait until after the CE tonight.


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm still getting recordings that end too soon when played back if I don't purposely extend the ending time by 2 or 3 min. Latest was when recording Nat. Geo sneak peak. It starts on time, but asks whether to delete or keep just before the end of the program when playing back. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## sytyguy (Dec 7, 2006)

I wonder if some people just have bad HR20's, I don't have "buzzsaw" or "hiccup" sounds on MPEG4 or premium channels, nor do I have any problems with recordings. However, I do have a problem with HDMI on one box, and I should take this box back for that reason, but I am afraid I might start having some of the other problems people are having. Luckily component works just fine.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

I now have to join the people how have a networked computer and share music and have a problem with the music stopping after 3 songs. 

I get a "server has logged off" message. I still do not consider this a significant problem, however after VOD is implemented it may be a real issue.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Ruffread said:


> I'm still getting recordings that end too soon when played back if I don't purposely extend the ending time by 2 or 3 min. Latest was when recording Nat. Geo sneak peak. It starts on time, but asks whether to delete or keep just before the end of the program when playing back. Anyone else having this problem?


Yes....on lots of recordings, especially movies...a bit annoying. I haven't done enough guide comparisons to see if the guide data is bad or what is going on, but it really wrecks a movie that has anything significant going on at the end...and can really jack up the WAF.

This has been going on for a few weeks now.


----------



## AlexH (Feb 9, 2007)

I haven't been able to boot the HR20 with network connected since 0x145. I had to reboot several times since this release got installed because the unit became completely unresponsive to remote and front panel while in standby. If I do an RBR with the network plugged in it gets stuck in the "Checking Satellite settings. Step 1 of 2..." screen. If I disconnect the network cable and then RBR it boots up fully.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Since the 145 update, when channel changing, the channel will go on and off for about 3-4 seconds before coming on. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## lrudo (Jan 17, 2007)

I have the the same audio "buzzsaw" garbling since 0x145 software upgrade.....Never had it before w/ all the NUMEROUS software upgrades :-( Also getting black screen pauses on Local channels between HD and SD network/local switches. Pretty d&%M anoying..... the next software upgrade can't come fast enough!


----------



## flashfast (Dec 12, 2006)

drew2k said:


> *Issue:* Guide displays incorrect "LB" icon when scrolling through list.
> 
> *Description:* When scrolling through the list, the "description" area above the list correctly shows an "LB" icon when a letterboxed program is highlighted, but when scrollin up and the next items is a GROUP of programs, the descrption area incorrectly still shows the "LB' icon.
> 
> ...


Apparently you and I where separated at birth!


----------



## dmoneyd (Feb 15, 2007)

While watching espn2 HD, ch 72, I changed the channel, I then received the 771 Tuner 1 no signal error message. I tried several other channels and no signal. I had to select restart recorder via the menu. This also happened on an espn2 recording. During the recording I pressed guide and selected another channel, but received the 771 error and had to restart via the menu again. Again tried other channels, but no luck. Anyone else experience 771?


----------



## chasward (Apr 7, 2007)

TexasBrit asked that I post this here tool
After upgrading from the HR10 to the HR20-700, I can no longer obtain off air channels 16.1, 19.1, 27.1 and 27.2 for the 22901 zip code. I can only receive the 29 and 41 digital channels. These channels are not in the guide. I spent 3 hours on the phone with them (level 2), wrote a letter and have not received a response. Appears that Directv needs to update their database for this zip code. Why can't they have a manual channel scan like the HR10? Also, if they can't get the programming for new channels, why not just have half-hour programming increments with "local programing" . These relatively new channels (Dec 06) are active (480i) as confirmed with my HD TV tuner. Anyway to get to their really technical people to fix this? I'm ready to find out how to reprogram it myself! - c ward


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

I verified that my OTA antenna and TV's tuner function correctly with KEZI 9-1, and it no longer works with my HR20. It did work until the this series of firmware was pushed to my system.

I'm having other issues that are unrelated to my HR20, and it affects every receiver in the house, I only get even transponders on 101. This just started 2 days ago.


----------



## Micro78 (Apr 8, 2007)

With this new update I have been getting frequent audio dropouts. The previous released two releases were VERY infrequent. This must be fixed!


----------



## dickberr (Apr 8, 2007)

After 0x145 I was missing 24-1, 24-2, 36-2, 36-3, 54-2. But 24-1 would record OK. I had to record it and watch the recording "live" as it was recording to see the channel. Trying to watch it directly just gave a blank screen. All other OTAs worked normally (7-1, 18-1, 18-2, 36-1, 42-1, 54-1 all OK). 

Getting 771 on all -2 and -3 channels. Tried a reset but the Advanced Guide would never complete. Tried several times over two days - finally last night it completed and I got 24-1 back, but all other -2 and -3 channels are still giving 771.

I have great signal (90 plus) on all channels - 100 on 24-1 and 24-2. Tech came out today and couldn't understand it - said it must be the box. 

All OTAs worked great prior to 0x145. 

I'm thinking about requesting a box swap but suspect something in the 0x145 update. How about resetting the OTA channel setup? I'm a little leary that it may not be able to complete again and leave me with no OTAs.


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

dickberr said:


> After 0x145 I was missing 24-1, 24-2, 36-2, 36-3, 54-2. But 24-1 would record OK. I had to record it and watch the recording "live" as it was recording to see the channel. Trying to watch it directly just gave a blank screen. All other OTAs worked normally (7-1, 18-1, 18-2, 36-1, 42-1, 54-1 all OK).
> 
> Getting 771 on all -2 and -3 channels. Tried a reset but the Advanced Guide would never complete. Tried several times over two days - finally last night it completed and I got 24-1 back, but all other -2 and -3 channels are still giving 771.
> 
> ...


Back when the OTA tuners were enabled prior to Christmas, there were many posts about this exact same issue following another update. I think it was pointed out as being the service that publishes frequency information that DirecTV subscribes to as being erroneous or something. I can't recall exactly what it was, as I don't post here or login here very much (only when I have a problem).

The one channel I have problems with (9-1 KEZI) I experienced a 771 error prior to the March 31st update, but recordings scheduled for that channel worked just fine, I couldn't manually tune to that channel and watch anything though.

9-2 shows me about 25-30% signal strength through my HR20, but around 70-80% when connected directly to my TV (and I get 9-1 flawlessly this way as well).


----------



## Whit (Jan 4, 2007)

I want to download the latest Beta software for my HR20-700S. I have done it before, but I can't find the details on how to do it and when the times are. Anyone?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Whit said:


> I want to download the latest Beta software for my HR20-700S. I have done it before, but I can't find the details on how to do it and when the times are. Anyone?


You need to do a RBR (Red Button Reset). When the first screen comes up with words on it you need to press 02468 slowly. It will take care of everything else on it's own. Earl will post something about it the day of or the day before there will be one.


----------



## Whit (Jan 4, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Earl will post something about it the day of or the day before there will be one.


Ah, now I remember the RBR and code.
My problem is I need some advance notice of the days and times of the download or I can't ever do it.
I think I still have an "Elvis" download and it is terrible. Any other way to force better software?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Whit said:


> Ah, now I remember the RBR and code.
> My problem is I need some advance notice of the days and times of the download or I can't ever do it.
> I think I still have an "Elvis" download and it is terrible. Any other way to force better software?


You should have the latest national release which was 0x145. It went national about 1 1/2 week ago.

You can become a DBSTalk club member. There is information about it somewhere around here. It is $15 and you can subscribe to threads and when Earl post new CE's about whatever equipment you have it will send you a email. There are other advantages to being a club member. I will try to find the info for it if you would like it.


----------



## SacCheesehead (Jan 23, 2007)

Still having the screen saver coming on in the middle of a picture slideshow. Music is working just fine.


----------



## heiber (Jan 3, 2007)

STEVEN-H said:


> I still get short audio dropouts. Mostly on FOX OTA. This has been going on for quite some time. I think it is worse with this release.


I am also getting audio dropouts. It starts stuttering sometimes with 1/2 to 2 second dropouts. This is usually while watching live TV and not OTA. If I rewind and replay, the audio is fine so this is not a signal issue.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've noticed that since this update when I'm watching a recorded show and go to rewind more times than not the picture will freeze but the time bar will go backwards accordingly. This happens on all recorded shows local HD (MPEG4) as well as SD and National HD. I just checked and it even does this on a live buffered show! 

Just for troubleshooting purposes I rebooted from the menu (not a RBR) and that did seem to resolve it for a while. 

I should also note that I do have as mentioned in my signature an eSATA Drive Connected. This was not happening before this latest release.


----------



## Mugatu (Feb 13, 2007)

The bug is that I recorded a show after the show started and now the times that show up on the progress bar are wrong. 

Let me describe what I mean when I say that the times on the progress bar are wrong. The movie started and I was watching it. Five minutes before the movie was over I pressed the record button. It went back to the start of the 90 minute buffer and recorded the show. It immediately displayed a bad progress bar. The info was wrong. Without writing down exactly what was wrong, I pressed LIST and started that recording. The progress bar showed that the recording was a total of 1:35 and even though it started at the beginning of the buffer it showed that the current position was 1:04 into it. I tried to rewind but it, of course, rewound only a few seconds. So the position shows that I am 3/4 of the way through the show but I cannot rewind! Hmmmm. As the show played the time got to the end of the buffer and then just displayed at the end for over an hour and the position time kept increasing and was GREATER than the total time that it could possibly be! Hmmm. 

I tried resetting things by watching another show and then watching this one but with no change. I FF'ed to the end in order to reset things, but with no change.

This is obviously just a small programming error. The developers should be able to look at the code and figure this one out pretty easily. Also, a little debugging code to check their math or to check that the code is trying to increment the current position to a number greater than the total length would easily indicate that there is an issue. Log that info and then figure out why it happens. It obviously happens in the code when a user starts recording a show that is already in progress. 

Oh well, this isn't a terrible problem but it is a problem that should be pretty easy to fix too.


----------



## midair (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm new to the HR20-700 (installed 4/3/2007) with 0x145

Sorting MyPlaylist by Title, etc is only temporary. The next time going to the "List" is sorted by new to old. Seems like the preferred sort should be retained. Is this a bug or "feature"?

Entering a channel number displays the banner but the channel does not always change; the banner simply times out after a few seconds. Re-entering the channel a second time typically changes but I've seen it take up to three attempts.


----------



## rbootss (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi All..

Tonights manual MPEG2 OTA recording of NBC Nightly News, Channel
6-1, WTVJDT here in Miami Fl between 1830L-1900L was almost
entirely blank..No Video and sound..

The error was repeatable..

It was definitely the HR20 and not the local TV feed..
I was watching the same channel live in another room and the 
broadcast was perfect..No problems..

I'm on 0x145 software..

Roy


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Not a biggie, and not sure if it's 0145-specific, but I noticed that if you power-off the HR20 during a recording, the unit does not remember the power-off when the recording finally ends. Shouldn't the standby command be queued? /steve


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

sluciani said:


> Not a biggie, and not sure if it's 0145-specific, but I noticed that if you power-off the HR20 during a recording, the unit does not remember the power-off when the recording finally ends. Shouldn't the standby command be queued? /steve


When I "turn my hr20 off" (i.e., put it into standby), it stays there, whether or not it is currently recording something.

Not sure what you are referring to. If you are recording, and you turn your HR20 off, it stays on?

Carl


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

carl6 said:


> When I "turn my hr20 off" (i.e., put it into standby), it stays there, whether or not it is currently recording something.
> 
> Not sure what you are referring to. If you are recording, and you turn your HR20 off, it stays on?


You know, you're right. I just checked that same HR20 now and all the lights are off, except for the yellow record light. I powered it on, checked that it was recording, and powered it off, and all the blue lights are off, with just the yellow still on. I guess when I thought I powered off the machine last night, I really didn't. Or, it was a temporary glitch that's corrected itself. My bad! :grin: /steve


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

Halsey101 said:


> I have noticed a couple times now with OX145, when I first turn my HR20 and TV on, and hit the "info" button, it shows the wrong title and wrong time on the banner screen.. I have to change the channel, then it will correct itself.. For example, tonight I turned on the HR20 and TV at about 7;45pm, and the banner said "The Big Story with John Gibson" and the time said 4:00pm to 5:00pm.. It should have read "The O'Reilly Factor" and the time should have been 7:00pm to 8:00pm.. ...


I haven't noticed that with this version yet, but I have seen that at least twice with different past versions, so it's not a new issue. Interesting that the bug is still present, though.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

I've noticed a new issue (for me, at least) with 0x145:

The first time I use 30-Second-Slip with a particular program, sometimes it will jump *back* before jumping *forward*.

It's not every time, just maybe 50% of the time, and only the first time I use 30SS when playing that program. If I go back and play the same program again later, it may happen again, but still only on the first 30SS. It happens with both HD and SD channels.

The amount of time it jumps back varies. Sometimes it's just 10-15 seconds, but at least once it jumped back about 25 seconds before slipping forward 30, so the net result was that it barely slipped forward at all.


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

rbrome said:


> I've noticed a new issue (for me, at least) with 0x145:
> 
> The first time I use 30-Second-Slip with a particular program, sometimes it will jump *back* before jumping *forward*.
> 
> ...


I experienced this same problem starting over the weekend, after the update. 30skip sometimes goes backwards. You are describing it perfectly. Sometimes its a few seconds sometimes as much as 25 secs.


----------



## nth78 (Jan 16, 2007)

My wife was watching Dancing with the Stars last night on OTA 3-1 WSIL Harrisburg, IL. Severe audio dropouts. Signal strength in the 80s. no video problems at all.


----------



## nullrider (Aug 22, 2006)

This isn't a bug, but it bugs me plenty! Why is there a limit of 50 series records? I keep running up against that limitation and it drives me NUTS!!! Will this ever be changed?


----------



## dickberr (Apr 8, 2007)

Tonight on Dancing with the Stars on OTA 24-1 I could hear a second audio program mixed in with the show. It started with some announcement about "this is not for broadcast" and gave a news report about bananas. Then there were sounds like audio from a car commercial (engines revving), and finally a male voice repeating "center ... left surround ... right surround" many times. This pattern repeated for much of the show. Anyone else hearing strange mixed in audio?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

dickberr said:


> Tonight on Dancing with the Stars on OTA 24-1 I could hear a second audio program mixed in with the show. It started with some announcement about "this is not for broadcast" and gave a news report about bananas. Then there were sounds like audio from a car commercial (engines revving), and finally a male voice repeating "center ... left surround ... right surround" many times. This pattern repeated for much of the show. Anyone else hearing strange mixed in audio?


That sounds like a local station mess up, not a bug. The main feed from the network, to the stations, sometimes has several audio feeds and when I had my C-Band system I could switch to them and hear those audio test feeds. Maybe someone at your local station had the wrong audio feed selected from the network.


----------



## radinator (Jul 10, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else is seeing this, as I have searched the HR20 forums with no luck. I have seen this with the remote, and the buttons on the front of the HR20. Page up/down works properly. Anyone else seeing this? Any suggestions on how to fix this/workaround it, or am I out of luck until the next update? Thanks in advance for any help with this.

Received the update during the national release.

Slimline dish
HR20-700 using HDMI
OTA enabled
Network not connected
Dolby Digital ON
Native ON (1080i)
Sony 42" KDF-E42A10 using HDMI
Gefen 3x1 HDMI switchbox
Sony DAV-FC9 Dream System


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rbrome said:


> I've noticed a new issue (for me, at least) with 0x145:
> 
> The first time I use 30-Second-Slip with a particular program, sometimes it will jump *back* before jumping *forward*.
> 
> ...


I have also noticed this.

*Here is what happens*:
1. Hit button to skip foward and it initially jumps back(rewinds) before it skips forward.
2. It then doesn't skip as far forward as it should.
3. When jumping back I get the same behavior(only in reverse) but I can't say if it backs up the right amount.
4. It only happens about ½ the time.
5. *This has not happened in any of my previous versions(0x120 - on).*

Mike


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

I seem to have more pixelization and audio dropouts since 0x145, but on ABC Wold News it is very pronounced. Almost every time when going to or coming from a commercial break, the picture stops with pixelization blocks and the audio stops for a second or two. It seems to happen when ABC puts their big ABC World News red banner across the screen. Last night I recorded both MPEG4 and MPEG2 broadcasts and it happened on both. My signal strengths are in the 90's.

This is repeatable every night. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## AaronF (Apr 4, 2007)

I experienced a sub-menu remote control freeze in which the up or down function on the remote would not work. I could use the remote to pull up the guide and menu, but could not navigate any further. I could navigate in the sub menus by utilizing the arrow keys on the HR20-700 front panel. 
I unplugged the unit and the remote returned to normal.
I was recording Lost on OTA and also watching/flipping through other OTA channels on the HR20-700 at the time of the remote freezing. 
I had set up the OTA antenna for the first time about 1 hour prior to this occurring. Has anyone else experienced this freeze up on the remote?
My set up: 
HR20-700 connected via component to Samsung LN-s4696D, OTA DB-4 antenna.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

rbrome said:


> I've noticed a new issue (for me, at least) with 0x145:
> 
> The first time I use 30-Second-Slip with a particular program, sometimes it will jump *back* before jumping *forward*.
> 
> ...


I just noticed this myself last night - I wanted to jump ahead about 30-secs and the slip actually went back 30 and left me where I was originally. Subsequent slips worked. This was an mpeg-4 recording.

It doesn't seem to always happen as I just checked another recording this morning, also an mpeg-4.


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

say-what said:


> I just noticed this myself last night - I wanted to jump ahead about 30-secs and the slip actually went back 30 and left me where I was originally. Subsequent slips worked. This was an mpeg-4 recording.
> 
> It doesn't seem to always happen as I just checked another recording this morning, also an mpeg-4.


I'm seeing the same thing.


----------



## steelgtr (Feb 4, 2007)

Is there any way to skip forward in segments withour scanning like the jump back does? The scanning makes my head hurt. My UltimateTv worked w/o scanning


bob


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I find that now when I go to change channels, I have to press the Enter button or else the channel will not change.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Just noticed a change to the time bar in 0145.

I padded my South Park SL by 5 minutes on one HR20. When I went to play it back, the normal 30 minutes of the time bar was normal size. The extra 5 minutes was slightly thinner (just the orange part). Don't know when this was added, must be one of the UI polishing updates.


----------



## tucker301 (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85192


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I ask the DVR to record all Arrested Development shows on 354 and 79...both channels I get....but it doesnt record all of them on both channels. I am forced to record some by manually pressing the record button.

And I do have both set for all shows to record...no limit...repeats and first runs...everything

Ugh


----------



## SENATOR (May 9, 2006)

rbrome said:


> I've noticed a new issue (for me, at least) with 0x145:
> 
> The first time I use 30-Second-Slip with a particular program, sometimes it will jump *back* before jumping *forward*.
> 
> ...


This just happened to me for the first time last night. And you're right, it's not consistent.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

SENATOR said:


> This just happened to me for the first time last night. And you're right, it's not consistent.


I usually don't start with a single 30 sec slip (as I'm going through commercials). When I do stack multiple skips, I see very often that it now goes RW for a brief time before going forward. Quite odd.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

I keep getting about 10 sec audio drops on my recordings. I do not have the HD package yet so this is all on SD channels.

Also my wife said yesterday that it would not let her set up a manual record for a MLB ticket game. 

I am about to do a RBR or a forced download.

Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Recorded Criminal Minds on 81-CBSW at 9:00p on 4/11/07. First 24 minutes had D* Problem Screen: "We are experiencing temporary technical difficulties. Please standby. We apologize for the inconvenience." Audio was Top Tracks from XM46.

After 24 minutes, rest of show was recorded properly. Fortunately show recorded from SD feed on backup Tivo.

I've done searches and haven't found any other posts of this show, so I assume it was okay in the satellite feed.


----------



## Kadex (Mar 13, 2007)

I've only had the HR20 for a week and has been stable. I have however noticed the rewind problem when using 30 sec skip. I usually "stack" 30 sec skip with four of five presses.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

Help....

I can't get my system to reboot after a RBR. I was watching something earlier this morning and left for a few hours and came back to a frozen box.

I did a RBR and it hung up after a few mins...did a few more times but to no avail. I tried to unplug and reboot that way but the same thing...the system would go to the first blue screen and then eventually go blank. The blue LEDs would keep circling but after 15-20mins I gave up.

I then decided to reboot and redownload the software...I made it to 85% one time and then the box just shut off. The same thing happened 2 more times.

Right now I've just unplugged it and am going to let it (me) relax for a little while before I try again. 

I have no unusual HD noises or any other reason to think there's a problem.

ideas?....


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

Rugged said:


> Right now I've just unplugged it and am going to let it (me) relax for a little while before I try again.
> 
> 
> > well a half hour of being unplugged seems to have done the trick.
> ...


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

Rugged said:


> Rugged said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I've just unplugged it and am going to let it (me) relax for a little while before I try again.
> ...


----------



## mattfro (Dec 17, 2006)

Waaaaay too many audio cut outs and waaaaay too many video "hiccups" on my local NBC afiliate HD broadcast of the Pens/Sens game.

I sure wish I would have spent the money on the 10.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

mattfro said:


> Waaaaay too many audio cut outs and waaaaay too many video "hiccups" on my local NBC afiliate HD broadcast of the Pens/Sens game.
> 
> I sure wish I would have spent the money on the 10.


Are you talking about your D* local or your local station OTA? Game looks good here on D* local and OTA.


----------



## SG24 (Jul 13, 2006)

Just had my HR20-700 installed about 3:00PM.

TV wouldn't recognize the box at all via HDMI at first, so set it up with the component cables.

After 5 tries to download 0x145 and having it get stuck at 90% and then going into standby, where I would then hit a button and it would start the DL all over again, it finally went thru.

After that the HDMI seemed to work.

But if I turn Native ON (at least while watching the baseball game I was watching) it kicked it into 480i and then the TV (Samsung 42" DLP) wouldn't recognize the box again ("Not Supported Mode"). 

So I just turned native OFF and put everything to be 720p. Guess we'll see if I run into any issues with that.

Otherwise everything seems OK, just playing around with it still. Gotta print out all the guides the board here provides to get really deep into it, though I did do the IAMANEDGECUTTER thing already.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Since the last 3 updates, I'm having troubles getting locals. I was getting all locals OTA, even 2-1 when I got these receivers 2 months ago. These are the only problems I've ever had. Checked all connections and they are ok.


----------



## mattfro (Dec 17, 2006)

loudo said:


> Are you talking about your D* local or your local station OTA? Game looks good here on D* local and OTA.


D* locals via HDMI. I thought it was my cable so I flipped to golf on my CBS D* station, and no video hiccups. Didn't listen long enough for audio dropouts.


----------



## iamjemhadar (Mar 1, 2007)

I ordered the Blaze of Glory PPV online and manually set both of my HR20's and my series 2 DirecTivo for a recording. The HR20's both show up as a black screen with no recording, however my DirecTivo unit recorded the boxing event as scheduled.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

First 36 hours with new HDR20 and 145 - most seems to work great but 1 show I recorded the sound was so bad you couldn't understand anything and I couldn't watch. Fortunately, it was recorded fine on my R10. 
I guess I'll keep my season passes going on my R10.

Also recorded a duplicate of old Planet earth but I'll assume that is a guide issue for now. I guess it takes a while for it to determine what is first run and what isn't.


----------



## rickrees (Dec 18, 2006)

Since 145, I'm having problems with reception on locals 9-1, 9-2, 9-3, 9-4
even though signal strength is 100%. No problem with other locals at
lower signal strength. 

The reception problem is various degrees of pixelation and audio dropout.
Turning off native mode did not help.
Resetting the local channels did not help.

These locals are in SF Bay Area.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

One of my HR20's remains on software 0x145. A few days ago I attempted to make it work with an SWM module (without success - bad SWM). In the process, it was powered down and restarted several times.

After doing that, I noticed that I no longer had the one button guide - it was back to the filter list first. I tried pressing menu and info at the same time, and it did NOT bring the hidden menu back up, just the regular menu.

I re-did the search for IAMANEDGECUTTER, and was then able to access the hidden menu and change the settings to where I wanted them. They had all been restored to the defaults.

Carl


----------



## dg28 (Feb 4, 2007)

Still no functioning caller IDs after the last three software updates.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Crap - this is naasty stuff...

Should I cancel my HR10 --> HR20 swap?


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Crap - this is naasty stuff...
> 
> Should I cancel my HR10 --> HR20 swap?


I wouldn't do that. Yes, people have problems but there are also others who have minimal/no problems. Yes, I've been lucky. Nothing major at all and I felt the same way when I was swapping the HR10 for the HR20 but I haven't regretted it once and I actually am very glad I did it. I really like the new HD DVR and plus, I get to hang out with all these cool people here for the CE releases.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Miss Parker


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Thanks Miss Parker


 
You're welcome. But now I feel on the hook if you get it and hate it!! :eek2: It's gonna be, drats that darned missp!!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, I'll stand up beside you missparker. Wilber, the HR20 is great. Go for it.

There, now he can blame both of us.

Carl


----------



## Frankex (Apr 17, 2007)

rickrees said:


> Since 145, I'm having problems with reception on locals 9-1, 9-2, 9-3, 9-4
> even though signal strength is 100%. No problem with other locals at
> lower signal strength.
> 
> ...


Hiya

Yes, I think everybody had this experience with all of the digital 9s coming off of Sutro tower over the weekend. 3 of us in Vallejo experienced this.. It's all ok today.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Happened last night. Pulled up the list, selected the show and pressed play. HR20 locked up, did an RBR and all was well. After the RBR, I did notice that the show I selected was a manual record and in the list it showed as "Manual:Title Not Available".


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

hasan said:


> I usually don't start with a single 30 sec slip (as I'm going through commercials). When I do stack multiple skips, I see very often that it now goes RW for a brief time before going forward. Quite odd.


I have noticed the same problem recently. I think this version of software has made the boxes a little unstable thety should have left well enough alone as my box was working perfectly before this upgrade


----------



## Whit (Jan 4, 2007)

Whit said:


> I want to download the latest Beta software for my HR20-700S. I have done it before, but I can't find the details on how to do it and when the times are. Anyone?


Still wondering where the days and times are posted to download latest software??


----------



## missparker10 (Feb 15, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Oh, I'll stand up beside you missparker. Wilber, the HR20 is great. Go for it.
> 
> There, now he can blame both of us.
> 
> Carl


Many thanks. :goodjob:


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Native Resolution problem:

I have a 1080p tv. I had the HR20 set for native On. With my tv, it will remember what mode you had it on for each resolution, i.e. Stretch, Zoom, Smart Stretch, Pillar Bars (this is controlled via the tv) and the HR20 was set at Stretch. So when watching a 480i program, I would have my tv set at Smart Stretch, as this would give the best picture. When I had my H20, this worked perfectly. However, now that I have the HR20, if I am watching a 480i program, have my tv set it for Smart Stretch, the HR20 set at Stretch and Native On, it will not remember that 480i is set at Smart Stretch, but rather will set it at Stretch on the tv. Then I have to go in and reset it to Smart Stretch. I never had this problem with the H20, and wonder why the HR20 is having this problem. Maybe it's related to this new software?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm configured at "Native On", "480p, 720p, 1080i" and "Stretch" on 4 HR20's and all four of my displays are remembering the equivalent of your "Smart Stretch" for the 480p material without a problem. Did you check to see if your 480i/p setting hasn't changed? Just a thought. I've got a Fujitsu, 2 Pannys and a Samsung, btw. /steve


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. Are you talking about the 480P/i setting in the HR20, or my tv? In my tv, you don't have to set it, it will just remember how it was set the last time you viewed it. I'll check my HR20 again to make sure I have 480P/i box filled in. I know with the H20 I had, it worked fine, but not with the HR20.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

m4p said:


> Thanks for your reply. Are you talking about the 480P/i setting in the HR20, or my tv? In my tv, you don't have to set it, it will just remember how it was set the last time you viewed it. I'll check my HR20 again to make sure I have 480P/i box filled in. I know with the H20 I had, it worked fine, but not with the HR20.


I meant the HR20 setting. I only have 480p checked, btw (along with 720p and 1080i). Good luck!  /steve


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

This has happened a couple of times on one HR20 and once on the other. I noticed no calls in the caller-id log on both of my HR20s. I ran a system tests and "phone" tests failed.

I checked the phone line, and it was fine. I even changed the DSL filter on the line. Eventually I tried restarting the DVRs and everything was fine. Then a fews days later, it happened again on one of the HR20s. This has never happened before. Since it first happened on both my receivers at around the same time, I would have to assume that something in the new software is causing the modems to stop working until reset.


----------



## djstough (Nov 27, 2006)

Whit said:


> Still wondering where the days and times are posted to download latest software??


Go to the Cutting Edge forum, and sign up for the notifications.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

sluciani said:


> I meant the HR20 setting. I only have 480p checked, btw (along with 720p and 1080i). Good luck!  /steve


Well I checked the boxes for 1080i, 720p and 480p in the HR20. Then I selected "stretch" and Native On. So I turned to a 480p show and set my tv to Smart Stretch, and it looked fine. I changed channels from one 480p to another and Smart Stretch still was selected on my tv. Then I changed to a 1080i channel, came back to the 480p channel and now instead of Smart Stretch being selected on the tv, it was Stretch. I don't know how to make it work right. I know it worked on my previous receiver, an H20. Also, I noticed when going to a 480p channel, the satellite receiver says something about "Auto Control Signal". Do you know what that means?


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Some times when I fast forward or use the 30-second slip the program is jumping back instead of moving forward. If FF is held long enough the program moves forward again. This is simmilar to the R15 "looping" issue only the HR20 does not get stuck in the loop. Once through, then moves forward.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I recorded a show last night and when I played it back this morning, the sound was really out of sync. There was about a 3 second delay between when the person spoke and the actual dialog. I don't know if this is a fluke or a bug with the software but thought I'd post about it here.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

m4p said:


> I recorded a show last night and when I played it back this morning, the sound was really out of sync. There was about a 3 second delay between when the person spoke and the actual dialog. I don't know if this is a fluke or a bug with the software but thought I'd post about it here.


HAd the same thing happen during mondays airing of drive on fox. Only happened the one time on my HR20. Hope it was just a fluke.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

m4p said:


> Well I checked the boxes for 1080i, 720p and 480p in the HR20. Then I selected "stretch" and Native On. So I turned to a 480p show and set my tv to Smart Stretch, and it looked fine. I changed channels from one 480p to another and Smart Stretch still was selected on my tv. Then I changed to a 1080i channel, came back to the 480p channel and now instead of Smart Stretch being selected on the tv, it was Stretch. I don't know how to make it work right. I know it worked on my previous receiver, an H20. Also, I noticed when going to a 480p channel, the satellite receiver says something about "Auto Control Signal". Do you know what that means?


I've never seen that "Auto Control" message. Where does it show up?

What happens when 480p smart stretch is working and you switch to 720p and then back to 480p. Do you still revert to stretch? If you don't, it might be your TV's electronics clearing it's picture size memory when it senses an interlaced signal, having just been on a progressive signal. Maybe the presence of this Auto Control signal is not being processed properly by your display.

If that's the case, you might try setting the HR20 to just 480p and 720p, or just 480i and 1080i, whichever combination looks best on your display. Just a thought.

/steve

PS: Forgot to ask, where you previously connected COMPONENT with the H20 and are now connected HDMI with the HR20? The Auto Control signal may be an HDMI command incompatible with your display. Staying all progressive or all interlaced may still solve the problem, in this case.


----------



## amallon (Oct 12, 2006)

Problem with Scheduler/Prioritizer

Ran into an issue last night where the Scheduler does not recognize a program to be recorded as part of a Series Link. I have an SL set up for Stargate: Atlantis, First-Run Only, All Episodes. It did not pick up the 4/27 episode "Irresistable" to be recorded, even though it is a first-run. My HR10-250 scheduled it to be recorded, so it's not an issue with bad guide data. 

Right now, I set up the HR20 to record it manually, but tonight I'll delete the SL and add it back to see if it recognizes all episodes.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

amallon said:


> Problem with Scheduler/Prioritizer
> 
> Ran into an issue last night where the Scheduler does not recognize a program to be recorded as part of a Series Link. I have an SL set up for Stargate: Atlantis, First-Run Only, All Episodes. It did not pick up the 4/27 episode "Irresistable" to be recorded, even though it is a first-run. My HR10-250 scheduled it to be recorded, so it's not an issue with bad guide data.
> 
> Right now, I set up the HR20 to record it manually, but tonight I'll delete the SL and add it back to see if it recognizes all episodes.


Same thing here with BBCA "Keeping up appearances". It skipped Wednesday's episode, citing a conflict where there was none. Thursday's episode was not in the TDL; I had to manually record it. The first time it didn't work, but the second time I got a R and it recorded. The prioritizer resumes next week with Tuesday's episode.


----------



## SlobberingHorde (Apr 20, 2007)

I have this software on my system and I have noticed that in the last week (I was out of town the 2 weeks prior) that the audio drops out more often than it used to - several times a show, typically in the HD but occasionally in SD. 

More odd though is that I have a new problem, namely that the audio partially drops! For example, Thursday night during Grey's Anatomy the voices of the main characters dropped to nearly a whisper while all the music and background noise for the show stayed constant!?!

I tried rewinding, stop and start, but to no avail. Even tried switching between Native on and off. It lasted several minutes and then just *fixed* itself. It seems more often than not to be on ABC HD but can't be positive on that.

This has happened several times, mostly in recorded playback.

I have an HR20-700 connected to a Sharp Aquos 46" connected HDMI - HDMI.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Steve said:


> I've never seen that "Auto Control" message. Where does it show up?.


Near the top left portion of the tv screen. It only happens for 480p or 480i.



Steve said:


> What happens when 480p smart stretch is working and you switch to 720p and then back to 480p. Do you still revert to stretch? If you don't, it might be your TV's electronics clearing it's picture size memory when it senses an interlaced signal, having just been on a progressive signal. Maybe the presence of this Auto Control signal is not being processed properly by your display.


When I switch from 720p and then to 480p, instead of going back to Smart Stretch, it goes to Stretch. I'm connected with HDMI and I was using HDMI with the H20 when it was connected. The H20 never did this, so that's why I was thinking it's the HR20, instead of my tv. The Auto Control signal is weird though. I don't remember ever seeing it until I got the HR20.



Steve said:


> If that's the case, you might try setting the HR20 to just 480p and 720p, or just 480i and 1080i, whichever combination looks best on your display. Just a thought..


Thanks, I'm going to definitely try this. Maybe it is a problem with the tv's interlacer. But I never had the problem with the H20. I"ll let you know what happens. Thanks again, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

SlobberingHorde said:


> I have this software on my system and I have noticed that in the last week (I was out of town the 2 weeks prior) that the audio drops out more often than it used to - several times a show, typically in the HD but occasionally in SD.
> 
> More odd though is that I have a new problem, namely that the audio partially drops! For example, Thursday night during Grey's Anatomy the voices of the main characters dropped to nearly a whisper while all the music and background noise for the show stayed constant!?!
> 
> ...


There does seem to some audio problems mostly in HD. For me it's usually local FOXHD.

Do a couple of searches and read through this thread and you should find most of what you need. I know it seems long but there's alot of good stuff.

The more reading you can do the better. I'd be lost without these guys and their help. :biggthump

What you don't find, just ask. Someone always knows(well mostly). 

:welcome_s BTW Welcome to DBSTalk

Mike


----------



## Oman (Apr 21, 2007)

I've spent about 3 hours searching to see if my problem with 145 is happening to others (everyone?) but so far my eyes are glaring over and I don't think I can absorb any more. This is a GREAT resource but it is hard to keep up!

My question: My HR20-700 with 0x145 has decided that whenever it is recording a show it can not change to any other channel. When I view the system info it shows 2 sat tuners with record and two OTA with record. When I go to change the channel it says that "all tuners are recording" and gives me a list of 1 operation in progress. I used to be able to just change the channel when something was recording with no problem as it would just use the free tuner. There would of course be a problem if two tuners (any combination of two) were used but now it acts like it only has one.

PS: I have two HR20-700s and they are both doing the same thing, and they are both at 0x145.

I'm sorry if this has been covered - just point me to the right thread and I'll quietly hang my head in shame...

Thanks
Jon


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oman said:


> I've spent about 3 hours searching to see if my problem with 145 is happening to others (everyone?) but so far my eyes are glaring over and I don't think I can absorb any more. This is a GREAT resource but it is hard to keep up!
> 
> My question: My HR20-700 with 0x145 has decided that whenever it is recording a show it can not change to any other channel. When I view the system info it shows 2 sat tuners with record and two OTA with record. When I go to change the channel it says that "all tuners are recording" and gives me a list of 1 operation in progress. I used to be able to just change the channel when something was recording with no problem as it would just use the free tuner. There would of course be a problem if two tuners (any combination of two) were used but now it acts like it only has one.
> 
> ...


1. If you have the broad band converters installed, try removing them and see if that makes a difference. You can leave them off short term, but will need them later this year.

2. Make sure that both satellite inputs on teh back of your HR20's have coax connected, that each coax goes directly to the dish, or to a WB68 multiswitch (not a splitter). Then do a reset (push the red button by the access card).

If after doing that, you still are unable to use two tuners, post again and we'll go from there.

Carl


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Having problems again with the sports channels. Three times now the unit has stopped recording an MLB Ticket game after 21/41/200 minutes. 

Reset the unit after the first time. D* customer service of course wants to reformat.

If it works on my R15, why is it so hard to get it to work on the HR-20?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

My new HR20-700 has had the BSOD once today and once yesterday. While changing channels it locks up. The guide banner on the last channel is there but there is not response to remote commands. Will not turn off with front button. Unplugged and reset. It is a new 2 week old unit. Do I try to get a new unit or wait to see if future CE's will fix it? Current SW version 145. I am going to do a complete reset later.


----------



## jcl (Apr 7, 2007)

LI-SVT said:


> Some times when I fast forward or use the 30-second slip the program is jumping back instead of moving forward. If FF is held long enough the program moves forward again. This is simmilar to the R15 "looping" issue only the HR20 does not get stuck in the loop. Once through, then moves forward.


So, if only we could harness this "mistake" and make it like the auto correction of Tivo where you fast forward, press play and it rewinds slightly. DTV just has it backwards and they're doing the rewind first.


----------



## mhyne (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok, I found a couple of problems with pay per view.

1. Last night I ordered and recorded a PPV movie. I did not get a chance to watch it so I sat down to watch it tonight and the recording was all black. It recorded for the full 2.5 hours but there is only a black screen, no movie.

2. I tried ordering another movie tonight and a had a lot of trouble changing to the channel. I got the "Please wait" bar on the bottom of the screen for about three minutes with the moving "wait" bar. I tried to change channels (or anything else for that matter but it was unresponsive. Finally I got past the "please wait" but I could not get back to the guide - it keep taking me to the "showings" page and I had to reboot.

I am going to stick to watching PPVs on my H20 and record them on my Tivo.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jcl said:


> So, if only we could harness this "mistake" and make it like the auto correction of Tivo where you fast forward, press play and it rewinds slightly. DTV just has it backwards and they're doing the rewind first.


Ahhh. so it's a _feature_, not a bug! :lol: /steve


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I scheduled my DVR to record all Black Donnelly shows but since it got cancelled...it is under "None Scheduled" all the time....how do I delete it from the Priority List? It wont let me....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DawgLink said:


> I scheduled my DVR to record all Black Donnelly shows but since it got cancelled...it is under "None Scheduled" all the time....how do I delete it from the Priority List? It wont let me....


Go into the prioritizer, highlight the show, and press the dash key twice.

Carl


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Go into the prioritizer, highlight the show, and press the dash key twice.
> 
> Carl


Carl, thank you.


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

m4p said:


> I recorded a show last night and when I played it back this morning, the sound was really out of sync. There was about a 3 second delay between when the person spoke and the actual dialog. I don't know if this is a fluke or a bug with the software but thought I'd post about it here.


We have been having this problem with recordings from the MPEG4 locals. Whenever you come out of FF or SKIP the audio is way out of sync with the video. Usually pause/unpause will fix it, sometimes you have to do it more than once. This is new with 0x145, and actually new just in the past day or so (receiver upgraded on 3/30).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

munangst said:


> We have been having this problem with recordings from the MPEG4 locals. Whenever you come out of FF or SKIP the audio is way out of sync with the video. Usually pause/unpause will fix it, sometimes you have to do it more than once. This is new with 0x145, and actually new just in the past day or so (receiver upgraded on 3/30).


Same problem and same fix here in Philly.


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, I received a replacement HR20-700 just under two weeks ago, and it died yesterday. Unable to find sat signals. Checked the signal strength. 0 on every other transponder. RBRd, unplugged everything and waited a few minutes. No change. Redownloaded 145. No change.

The other HR20-700 is working fine. Switched cables at the multiswitch to make sure it wasn't a cabling issue. It wasn't.

Tech is coming out Wednesday. Bummer that you have to wait 3 days for a tech. This is receiver #5 in just under 5 months. I wonder if I can just get them to send me a new receiver every month only before one goes bad?

I'm hoping the tech dude slips me a new 100 this time.


----------



## mattfro (Dec 17, 2006)

Several times in the last week the audio has been about a FULL SECOND behind the video. Sometimes when I cycle the power the trouble clears, but most of the time I just change the channel.

Tonight it's happening on HD channel 730 (MLB package HD channel). Can someone else chek that out to see if it's just me?


----------



## mattfro (Dec 17, 2006)

If the 100 is considered an "upgrade", D* needs to offer it to all 700 customers. This 700 box is junk. 

Just go to eBay to see what people think of this box compared to the DVR-10!


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

munangst said:


> We have been having this problem with recordings from the MPEG4 locals. Whenever you come out of FF or SKIP the audio is way out of sync with the video. Usually pause/unpause will fix it, sometimes you have to do it more than once. This is new with 0x145, and actually new just in the past day or so (receiver upgraded on 3/30).


The show I had recorded wasn't mpeg4. Hadn't happened since, until this morning when I played back another show I had recorded and got a different kind of sound problem. All of the sudden I heard this weird buzz and it got louder and louder so that it muffled out the dialog. It lasted for about 10 minutes of the show, then it went back to normal.

Thanks for the tip about pausing. I will try that next time sound goes out of sync.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The pausing didn't work for us last night while watching Idol (Philly HD 29). Very frustrating, especially when explaining it to the family.

Please fix this!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

m4p said:


> The show I had recorded wasn't mpeg4. Hadn't happened since, until this morning when I played back another show I had recorded and got a different kind of sound problem. All of the sudden I heard this weird buzz and it got louder and louder so that it muffled out the dialog. It lasted for about 10 minutes of the show, then it went back to normal.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about pausing. I will try that next time sound goes out of sync.


Not sure if this was what you were watching, but there was a similar audio issue (more an extended rat-a-tat-tat than a buzz) on Monday night's "Dancing With The Stars". One user reported the same problem on Comcast MPEG-2, so that one was not a D* issue at all. /s


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

I made a post about this in the general HR20 forum but I'll also report it here in case this bug is specific to 0x145. The few responses I've seen in the general forum suggest that this isn't a common problem.

There can be no denying that it's some sort of bug, or at least, a bizarre glitch.

Here's the description:

Sometime during the day yesterday, the functions of the various buttons on the remote *randomly rearranged themselves!*

Numerical buttons became menu navigation arrows, non-numeral buttons became numerals, etc.

I didn't "map out" every button but I did notice that "list" appeared to become "info", "Guide" appeared to become "yellow button". The numeral "2" appeared to be the only numeral that retained its actual numeral. Other numerals changed into other numerals or completely different functions.

Resetting the HR20 (via the red reset button) put everything right again.

My guess is that the HR20 keeps the map of what remote code maps to which function in RAM, and has some sort of memory leak that clobbered that RAM.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> Sometime during the day yesterday, the functions of the various buttons on the remote *randomly rearranged themselves!*
> 
> Numerical buttons became menu navigation arrows, non-numeral buttons became numerals, etc.


Wow! I've not heard of this one. Did a Red Button Reset fix the problem? Change batteries? This could be a defective remote if you can't find a way to fix this problem.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

brott said:


> Wow! I've not heard of this one. Did a Red Button Reset fix the problem? Change batteries? This could be a defective remote if you can't find a way to fix this problem.


I said it in the post, second to last sentence:

Red button reset fixed the problem, and it's stayed fixed so far (called my wife and had her check within the past hour).

I didn't do anything to the remote control.

It appears the HR20 itself became "confused" as to which button code was which.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

My unit will not let me select manual recording. When I select Manual Record, nothing happens until the 5th button press, and then when I select Set manual, nothing happens. I have reset the unit and the problem is still there. I may re-download 145 tonight.


----------



## DrEricCarlson (Mar 6, 2007)

LI-SVT said:


> Some times when I fast forward or use the 30-second slip the program is jumping back instead of moving forward. If FF is held long enough the program moves forward again. This is similar to the R15 "looping" issue only the HR20 does not get stuck in the loop. Once through, then moves forward.


I see this same thing. It's quite annoying as I often stop the FFW because I see the show on again. Only to realize the FFW rewinded a few seconds instead of FFW like it should. I have noticed this more recently but that may be only because I am looking for it now. As JCL mentioned earlier in this thread this effect is kind of like the TIVO auto-correction only backwards, the HR20 rewinds a few seconds first then fast forwards instead of the other way around.

-DrEric


----------



## Zamps (Sep 17, 2006)

My caller id has always worked from the beginning. I just notice that since I downloaded 0x145 on 3/30, the caller id has not be registering. I have AT&T for phone/internet. wtf?


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

Two days ago I went back to X145 from 146 because of bad recordings. When I went to List, it still showed 8% left on my disk, but only about 9 of the 27 hours that were on the list are showing. Somehow, I lost 18 hours of recordings, but the disk indicator is the same. I tried reset, unplugged it, etc, but still shows that I lost many recordings, and the disk space shows that I am almost full. What is going on?????


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

bobinyuma said:


> Two days ago I went back to X145 from 146 because of bad recordings. When I went to List, it still showed 8% left on my disk, but only about 9 of the 27 hours that were on the list are showing. Somehow, I lost 18 hours of recordings, but the disk indicator is the same. I tried reset, unplugged it, etc, but still shows that I lost many recordings, and the disk space shows that I am almost full. What is going on?????


I think the 145 software is for the HR20-700 and the 146 is for the HR20-100. You shouldn't have 146 unless you have a HR20-100.


----------



## giden (Sep 13, 2006)

My caller ID stopped working also. Question: How do I do a phone test? I haven't changed anything in my setup, it just stopped working.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

giden said:


> My caller ID stopped working also. Question: How do I do a phone test? I haven't changed anything in my setup, it just stopped working.


Try a soft reboot, from the setup menu. Usually restores CID for some period of time. /s


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

Steve said:


> Try a soft reboot, from the setup menu. Usually restores CID for some period of time. /s


I can confirm that an RBR will restore the CID. I just did this a couple of days ago, and I had to do it after 0x145 installed.

My only issue to continue to report is that my 11.1 [CBS HD] still gives me the 771 message. This has plagued me for the past 4 downloads... & I have reported all the related details a couple of times.

Hasan thought it must be the Tribune/Guide Data issue, but I don't understand how that can be since I get the guide data for 11 and 11.1, and also get the guide data and excellent signal strength on my Tivo, and my MITS tuner.

Has anyone been helped with the 771 issue by calling D* customer service?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

purpledave said:


> I can confirm that an RBR will restore the CID. I just did this a couple of days ago, and I had to do it after 0x145 installed.


Yup. RBR works as well, but I believe if your unit is not locked-up, performing a soft reboot is a better practice. It allows the HR20 to shut down in an orderly fashion. I alway worry that a hard RBR might shut down the HR20 in the middle of a disk write, which might lead to disk-related problems down the road. /s


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Two bugs on my 700 arre the audio is out of sync on mpeg4 locals sometimes and my caller id doesn't work. The audio sync issue is a big pain as I tried to work around it (pause unpause fast forward etc..) and nothing seems to get my audio back on sync. This is very annoying when playing back recorded shows as I can't switch to OTA.


----------



## Rasputin13 (Oct 24, 2006)

I posted this once as a stand-alone topic; it was ignored, so I'm cross-posting here since it is an "issue." I certainly cannot say it is limited to/caused by the x145 release, however.
________________

Last night I recorded The Office in HD via OTA. While the program was recording, the other tuner was paused on a regular (non-OTA) channel. After resuming play on the other tuner, the unit was extraordinarily sluggish. I should note that the other tuner was paused for the first 14 minutes of The Office recording.

After The Office recording completed, I turned it on to watch. The recording, however, was not watchable. It was heavily pixelated with nearly no audio. The condition affected the entire program, start to finish.

Meanwhile, the unit performance returned to a more normal state, recovering from its previous sluggishness. In fact, I recorded 30 Rock from the via the same OTA feed while I was watching the recording of The Office. 30 Rock recorded without a hitch.

This is the second time this has happened to an OTA recording of mine, the first time was also The Office, and occurred a few weeks ago. I do not recall the specifics of that event, however. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I just had a one minute recording for "Pardon the Interuption". It was a "season pass" (sorry - I'm a Tivo guy)


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Received 0x145 in the national role out on March 30th.

*The Issue: *Watching a program (The Cosby Show on WGN ch. 307 at 10:50am PDT +/-) and the video starts loosing frames. The best comparison I can make is it looks like your watching the video on the Internet. Seconds later, things catch up and everything is fine.

*Circumstances: *This has happened enough (usually once a day) that my wife and I have been able to nail it down to *LIVE* SD programming. SD programs played from MyPlaylist (recordings) don't seem to have this issue. Haven't seen the issue with MPEG-2 HD or MPEG-2 OTA HD. Sorry, don't watch MPEG-4 programming anymore. As a point of reference, we usually watch all of our HD time shifted from stuff we've recorded.

*Can I recreate it?* I originally thought (and reported) this as a DTV issue regarding bandwidth but I'm starting to think that's not the case. I attempted to skip back the last time it happened and I could NOT recreate when I played back the same moment in time.

Could this be an HDMI issue?

I have disabled HDMI and am running component to see if the issue continues to happen since my wife has been watching a bunch of live SD programming as of late.

Anyone else see this issue? Any thoughts or ideas?

EDIT: While watching LIVE SD content off of one of our locals this morning, we observed the above issue again. Looks to not be an HDMI issue.


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

(Reposted My Comments from HDMI Issues, as this is evolving to a non-HDMI issue now as well)

I Get Video Loss on HDMI Frequently
I can still here Audio, but TV loses video signal frequently. At first it only occurred on SHO, but know it is happening on HBO as well. I have had my set up on HDMI for a very long time, and I have had this issues since x145 latest download.

My System is as follows:

Sony 60 SXRD LCD Projection
Yamaha RX-V2700
HR20-70 

As I write this e-mail this is continuing to get worse. I am going to reconnect this via component directly to the TV. This is driving me crazy. . .

UPDATE: I tried the following steps to resolve: 

Now Even More Annoying (Steps to Resolve)
1) Reboot - No Change, Video Loss continues
2) Component to Receiver - No Change, Video Loss Continues
3) Component to TV, bypass Receiver - No Change, Video Loss Continues

Despite all attempts above, I am still having the same issues. This happened a few days ago, but was intermittemnt. Now it is at least 1 time, every 30 minutes. I am at a loss here on what to do next. I only see these issues on DTV. I have not experienced this on any Blu-ray movies, while using my MacMini, nor when watching Comcast HD.

Considering all of the above, I think it is safe to say that it is an HR20 issue, which I find annoying. Especially since this box has been flawless to date.

Any thoughts on what I should try, or am I just better off calling DTV and switching the box out?

Thanks!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

About a week or so ago, Caller ID stopped working on both HR20's. Both have the national release of 0x145. Was working great, now poof, gone.

H20, CE 2002 release never had it. Rolled back to 100c, not there either.

No changes to home phone service and verified dial tone at the boxes. Phone company CallerID boxes still work fine. Saw postings on other forums about this too.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

NR4P said:


> About a week or so ago, Caller ID stopped working on both HR20's. Both have the national release of 0x145. Was working great, now poof, gone.
> 
> H20, CE 2002 release never had it. Rolled back to 100c, not there either.
> 
> No changes to home phone service and verified dial tone at the boxes. Phone company CallerID boxes still work fine. Saw postings on other forums about this too.


I had the same issue. About a week ago, caller ID stopped working for me as well... I don't have an circumstances leading to why it stopped. An RBR fixed the issue.


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

Heroes failed to record tonight with error (3).

I have a conflict with Dancing with the Stars, 24, and Heroes all scheduled to record. 24 was the lowest priority of the three, but it showed as a partial recording in the history (although there was no partial recording).

The HR-20 resolved the conflict ok last week, but since then I added padding before and after Heroes since apparently NBC isn't capable of starting or ending the program at the right time. I don't know if adding padding caused the problem.

Afterwards, I canceled my Heroes series link so I could change it to the Sci-Fi channel airing and thus record 24, DWTS, and Heroes. The Heroes series link on Sci-Fi won't show up in the prioritizer. Instead it shows Dancing with the Stars TWICE with one entry at the end where I would expect the new Series Link for Heroes to be. Must be time for a reboot...


----------



## w84mike (Sep 12, 2006)

NR4P said:


> About a week or so ago, Caller ID stopped working on both HR20's. Both have the national release of 0x145. Was working great, now poof, gone.


Yup, same here. No rhyme or reason to it. I've had the HR20 since early September and had never had a problem with CID before.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

My caller ID Stopped working 5 days ago... It was working perfect since the last national release. To me it isn't really a big deal but thought I would throw it out there. 

Something else of interest which may or may not be an issue. I was told and believe that I've read in several places that channel would appear in a specific order in listing. They would be HD, SD then OTA (Obviously this is for locals). Assuming this is true I have some issues when I directly tune in some of my local channels. I only have my HD's set up and some OTA's.

What happens is this I will directly key in a channel number say 623 for NESN to watch the Sox game and it will tune in the SD Channel. I don't even have that set up as one of my favorites or as a channel I receive. I only have NESN HD Set. As I mentioned this also happens on some of my locals as well but always happens on NESN.

I also seem to loose my OTA's on a somewhat regular basis but I'm using an ancient antenna and just ordered a new one so we'll see if that helps out that issue.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

It happens to me as well when I tune in 623. I get the SD then have to channel up for the HD. Its been like this for a number of months. I think since NESN-HD was picked up by DirecTV.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Recorded Heroes Monday Night. Watched it last night. 2 minutes before the end at the climax of the show, I get the Keep or Delete because the recording was done. Had to go to nbc.com and watch the last 2 minutes. A one hour show needs to at least record 59 minutes.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

Woke up this morning and the HR20 was on and non responsive to the remote or any of the front buttons. I always turn the HR20 off and this time it was on. It was also on Fox Chicago which wasn't a channel that it should be on. I do recall that I think we finished a recording and I hit delete and then turned everything off while it was still in the playlist.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

Halsey101 said:


> I have noticed a couple times now with OX145, when I first turn my HR20 and TV on, and hit the "info" button, it shows the wrong title and wrong time on the banner screen.. I have to change the channel, then it will correct itself.. For example, tonight I turned on the HR20 and TV at about 7;45pm, and the banner said "The Big Story with John Gibson" and the time said 4:00pm to 5:00pm.. It should have read "The O'Reilly Factor" and the time should have been 7:00pm to 8:00pm.. I also just relised my caller ID quit working..


This is a common issue for me with the past several software versions. It happened to me again a few days ago and I took these screen caps.

I had just powered the unit on for the first time that day. Clearly it's after 2pm and "Sex & Mrs. X" is playing on channel 17. According to the description on the guide page, the movie takes place in France, and lookie - there's the Eiffel tower. Yet Info says I'm watching "Paid Programming" that ended at 12:30pm. :nono2:


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't know if this is software related, but yesterday when I came home from work, I noticed that the orange record button was on. I thought it odd because I didnt' have anything at the time scheduled to be recorded. I turned on the tv, and had no picture whatsoever. I tried changing channels and tried using the guide, but still no picture. Finally, I hit the reset button and after rebooting, my picture was back.


----------



## Grampa George (Nov 9, 2006)

We're in reverse!!!
Things were "relatively" stable until I downloaded CE 14f. My CID went bye-bye. It had been OK for sometime. I made a bone-headed error when the R15 CE notice was emailed tried to download it. Naturally I got back to Nat issue 145. Since then CID is gone. This evening I recorded CSI NY on Columbus CBS 10-1 (OTA). When I tried to play it, it would only play 2~3 secs and would show "Do you want to delete?". Nothing has worked to bring back CID or make CSI NY playable. Tried RBR (3ea). Reloaded 145. Pulled the pwr to force reset. Zip!!!

Looks like someone is going to have to take a look backwards before we can start making progress again. :nono:


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

I know this has been covered before but I cannot find it. How can I tell the difference between an HR20 - 700 and an HR20 - 100?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Never saw a -100, but I know it has two ethernet ports, unlike the -700. /s


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> Never saw a -100, but I know it has two ethernet ports, unlike the -700. /s


How many does a -700 have?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

One


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm new to the HR20, having reluctantly added it to my HR10, so I'm not sure what is new to 0x145. For all I know, my box is behaving as it "should."

However, I see two things right off that are annoying and (given my 30 years experience in real-time comm systems design) inexplicable.

1) When I delete a program from the List view, I get a black screen for about 5 seconds. Why does the box need to blank the screen to delete a program?

2) I'm using Native mode with all the resolutions checked. When changing from one HD channel to another (e.g. from channel 70 to 72) via channel up, the box takes a LONG time (~10-30 seconds) to "find" the correct format and display the new channel. The resolution lights jump around as though it was randomly trying MPEG decodes by hunt and peck and validating the result. 

Are there no data descriptors in the stream headers? It's not like it would be much overhead (100 bytes out of a million). But the box acts as though there aren't, or the program doesn't bother looking (or isn't able to).

This also happens changing from SD to/from HD. Past channel 200 channel bumps are quick as 480i can be assumed.

Just wondering. I guess I should be happy that it hasn't crashed or lost a recording.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

In my Directv Plus HD DVR User Guide on page 19, it states that, " You can record up to three programs at once ( two satellite and one from an off-air antenna ). " I tested this out today and I was not able to do so. I called Directv and all they want to do is send a technician out. I believe that may be a waste of time as seeming that it is a software related issue. I am interested to know your thoughts here. It seems to me that this may be false advertisement as this is definitely not a misprint since it states specifically the number of programs so I doubt that there are three misprints here. Directv stated to me that I should be able to do so since my Guide says so but I am convinced that this is a software only related issue and I do not believe that the HR-20 700's have the capability of doing so. Please reply back with your thoughts and any information that you may have on this. You can reach me at [email protected] and thank you for your time regarding this matter.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

somguy said:


> In my Directv Plus HD DVR User Guide on page 19, it states that, " You can record up to three programs at once ( two satellite and one from an off-air antenna ). " I tested this out today and I was not able to do so. I called Directv and all they want to do is send a technician out. I believe that may be a waste of time as seeming that it is a software related issue. I am interested to know your thoughts here. It seems to me that this may be false advertisement as this is definitely not a misprint since it states specifically the number of programs so I doubt that there are three misprints here. Directv stated to me that I should be able to do so since my Guide says so but I am convinced that this is a software only related issue and I do not believe that the HR-20 700's have the capability of doing so. Please reply back with your thoughts and any information that you may have on this. You can reach me at [email protected] and thank you for your time regarding this matter.


The Owners Guide is incorrect (wishful thinking on the writers part). Only two channels can be recorded at the same time and in doing so a third "live" channel cannot be watched. You can however watch a recorded show from the "List" whilst the two channels are being recorded. It doesn't matter whether the two channels are OTA or SAT or a comination of the two.
So don't believe everything you read.:sure:


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Familiar with the problem. Turning the native off should eliminate the problem, which I exp'd when having native on only when tuning to a non-wide screen format. Was a pain, so I selected 720p piller box as my default format.



kcmurphy88 said:


> . . . 2) I'm using Native mode with all the resolutions checked. When changing from one HD channel to another (e.g. from channel 70 to 72) via channel up, the box takes a LONG time (~10-30 seconds) to "find" the correct format and display the new channel. The resolution lights jump around as though it was randomly trying MPEG decodes by hunt and peck and validating the result.
> 
> Are there no data descriptors in the stream headers? It's not like it would be much overhead (100 bytes out of a million). But the box acts as though there aren't, or the program doesn't bother looking (or isn't able to).
> 
> This also happens changing from SD to/from HD. Past channel 200 channel bumps are quick as 480i can be assumed..


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

kenn157 said:


> It happens to me as well when I tune in 623. I get the SD then have to channel up for the HD. Its been like this for a number of months. I think since NESN-HD was picked up by DirecTV.


Same thing here and according to Earl it is not something that will be fixed anytime soon as it is a difficult fix for some reason.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> Same thing here and according to Earl it is not something that will be fixed anytime soon as it is a difficult fix for some reason.


Actually, this has finally been rectified in the latest CE (0158), at least for the NY RSNs. Now 622 and 625 default to the HD channel and you have to hit channel up to get to the SD counterpart. It's now consistent with CBS, NBC, et al. /s


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Steve said:


> Actually, this has finally been rectified in the latest CE (0158), at least for the NY RSNs. Now 622 and 625 default to the HD channel and you have to hit channel up to get to the SD counterpart. It's now consistent with CBS, NBC, et al. /s


WOW that is great news Earl made it sound like this would be a long time coming.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> WOW that is great news Earl made it sound like this would be a long time coming.


I think Earl was referring to the whole "Channels I Receive" issue, which would have been another way to address the problem. You could have eliminated the channel you didn't want from your list. I actually want both versions, however. There are times I want to view 4:3 games or specials in SD so I can use my TV's anamorphic stretch. /s


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Steve said:


> I think Earl was referring to the whole "Channels I Receive" issue, which would have been another way to address the problem. You could have eliminated the channel you didn't want from your list. I actually want both versions, however. There are times I want to view 4:3 games or specials in SD so I can use my TV's anamorphic stretch. /s


I tried to get rid of it but could not maybe I was doing it wrong. I set a fav channel list and it would always go to the SD version 1st


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Actually, this has finally been rectified in the latest CE (0158), at least for the NY RSNs. Now 622 and 625 default to the HD channel and you have to hit channel up to get to the SD counterpart. It's now consistent with CBS, NBC, et al. /s


It has been fixed! Finally!


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Curious, I am no longer able to activate slow motion by holding down PLAY button for 3 or more secs. Moreover, w/r/t the HR20 "Undocumented Guide" available here for download, indicates that by holding down for 3 seconds or so (i) the 6-sec back replay button, one can return to beginning of program; (ii) the 30-sec skip button, one can immediately jump to end of program, my remote performs neither of these functions. If anything, attempting to use the buttons somehow screws up playback of the recorded material where dark blank screens appear roughly ever 10 secs or so. Only way to eliminate was to turn receiver off, then back on & re-enter program.

Wonder if any others have similar experience.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> I tried to get rid of it but could not maybe I was doing it wrong. I set a fav channel list and it would always go to the SD version 1st


Modifying favorites alone won't do it. That will only eliminate the SD channel from the Guide and a channel up/down scan, but it's still there if you punch the # in directly or search. The hope is that by unchecking it from the CIR list, the HR20 might consider it non-existent. /s


----------



## Andy S (Jan 22, 2007)

I have had my HR20-700 for about 5 months and it has basically worked great. Only 2 RBR's. However, after the latest release at the end of March I have a new issue. When watching a recorded program I get red dots (pixelation) randomly in the playback. They appear very briefly maybe every 10 seconds or so. I do not get this effect when watching live TV. So far I have noticed it when recording NBC here in Miami via Sat(6). I am going to try and record off of my local antenna(6.1) next time to see if I get the same result. I recorded lost last week on ABC (10) and it played back fine. Seems to be my NBC recordings via channel 6. Any thoughts?


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Just noticed something today for the first time. If I go to an XM channel, with Native On, it leaves the output on whatever station I'm coming from. So, for example, I just switched from 4-HD in NY which was at 1080i, and when I go directly to an XM station, it stays at 1080i. But if I got to an SD channel, say 244 SCIFI, it switches to 480p, and then if I go from there to an XM, it stays at 480p.


----------



## webshot (May 1, 2007)

145 issues I have had so far:

- Caller ID has quit working 3 times now, reboot temp. fix

- Changing channels (with native on) 75% of the time will lock up with black screen until I change the channel and then go back. Tried it with native off and it does it as well sometimes. 

- Doing the reverse skip feature the play bar does not show at the bottom and the picture sometimes freezes so I cant tell how far back to go of how many times I pushed the button.

- Number button presses dont change the channel 80% of the time. I have to press it multiple times to get the channel to change

- That pink thing is still there but intermitant

- I found deleting a set recorded program (season pass) that has no future showings from the prioritizer or anywhere else takes a magic key that I cannot find half the time.

- I'm constantly being told that my "File Server Has Loged Off" which seems to be caused by my UPNP FTP server on my network. Constant pop-ups from this to the point where my HR20 has been unplugged from the network. 

Personally 145 has caused more problems for me than it fixed!! Everything was working great before!

Thanks


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

My mother called me last night and said the Hr20 seemed frozen on the guide or list screen when she turned the TV on. The thing is that she had just come back from an almost week long vacation. So now she had no recordings during that time. This is another example (I know this is only one example but it happens way too often) of why the Hr20 still can't be trusted to do the job. 

Total number of freezes on DVRs that I've owned not called the Hr20 (2 months of a TWC DVR, 3.5 years of 2 SD DTivos, 1.5 years of 1 Hr10): 0

Total number of freezes on Hr20 that I've had for 5 months: about 6-10. 

I can deal with reboots. It's not great but at least you only miss about 5 minutes of at most 1 or 2 recordings. A bad timed freeze can lead to many missed recordings. The directv guys need to come up with a way to have the box kind of sense the freeze and reboot (I assume that's what the Tivos do) so you don't have this kind of problem.


----------



## gteach26 (May 15, 2007)

Andy S said:


> I have had my HR20-700 for about 5 months and it has basically worked great. Only 2 RBR's. However, after the latest release at the end of March I have a new issue. When watching a recorded program I get red dots (pixelation) randomly in the playback. They appear very briefly maybe every 10 seconds or so. I do not get this effect when watching live TV. So far I have noticed it when recording NBC here in Miami via Sat(6). I am going to try and record off of my local antenna(6.1) next time to see if I get the same result. I recorded lost last week on ABC (10) and it played back fine. Seems to be my NBC recordings via channel 6. Any thoughts?


I've had the same "red dots" issue once in a while. Also in Miami and also only on NBC6. It has done it during "The Office" "30 Rock" and a few other primetime shows. Also does it during the news promos.

The fact that we only get it on one channel and in one city tells me this is probably an NBC6 Miami issue. It hasn't happened in while so I'm hoping it is just one of those HDTV anomalies and it goes away on its own. Post back if you keep getting the dots....

Thanks!!


----------

